# Women's World Cup



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2019)

Decent game for Scotland against the World No 3 team.
Just a dodgy penalty between them.

My non sporty wife watched a bit and come to this judgement...â€¦..  'It's much better to watch, they don't fanny about like the men'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

Thought Scotland played well. Plenty of potential going into the other group games and would be good to see them progress in their first WC


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2019)

Why do the BBC headline their results with Women's World Cup then put women after all the team names.
I look forward to them doing the same for the Men's World Cup when England Men play Brazil Men.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why do the BBC headline their results with Women's World Cup then put women after all the team names.
I look forward to them doing the same for the Men's World Cup when England Men play Brazil Men.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I hate the way the England team are constantly referred to as the Lionesses as well. Slightly irrational of me but the mens team are never referred to as the Lions in a report so why do it with the women? I should add, it is women reporting on the womens team who are doing this, it is not men to blame.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree. I hate the way the England team are constantly referred to as the Lionesses as well. Slightly irrational of me but the mens team are never referred to as the Lions in a report so why do it with the women? I should add, it is women reporting on the womens team who are doing this, it is not men to blame.
		
Click to expand...

The Lionesses rolls off the tongue much better than the Three Lionesses (which is actually a nickname of the women's team as well) which is why they use it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't think it rolls off the tongue at all, which is part of the problem. I make it 4 syllables and that is too clumsy. Why use it at all, why not just call them the England team, English etc? Do the Scots at this World Cup have a nickname or are they just the Scots, Scotland etc?

I could have put this in random irritations as that is all it is.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think it rolls off the tongue at all, which is part of the problem. I make it 4 syllables and that is too clumsy. Why use it at all, why not just call them the England team, English etc? Do the Scots at this World Cup have a nickname or are they just the Scots, Scotland etc?

I could have put this in random irritations as that is all it is.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s all about crafting a brand, especially towards the younger viewer.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2019)

I wanted to watch this but I was knackered and had a nap instead. I think I'm going to miss the next two games as well actually. That's a shame.

I always wonder why they don't use smaller goals for women's football. I mean, it's probably just because it's hassle to change the goals that are already there. But when people on social media take the mick out of the rubbish keepers, about 20% of the time they're correct, but the other 80% of the time it's simply because the keeper is 5'8 and trying to keep it out of a full size net. Bit harsh. I enjoy women's football as it's not all about pace and physicality as men's football can be sometimes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I wanted to watch this but I was knackered and had a nap instead. I think I'm going to miss the next two games as well actually. That's a shame.

I always wonder why they don't use smaller goals for women's football. I mean, it's probably just because it's hassle to change the goals that are already there. But when people on social media take the mick out of the rubbish keepers, about 20% of the time they're correct, but the other 80% of the time it's simply because the keeper is 5'8 and trying to keep it out of a full size net. Bit harsh. I enjoy women's football as it's not all about pace and physicality as men's football can be sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

This was actually raised a couple of weeks ago as a genuine issue. The problem is apart from elite level it is not practical to have two sets of goals, extra costs, where to store, who changes them etc. I think it would be better for the game but impractical.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2019)

I'd never thought about the smaller goals but it does make sense as I imagine the average keeper is perhaps 4-5" shorter then their male equivalent?

I enjoyed the game and there are areas where it has improved immensely. It's just that final bit of quality and weirdly I noticed how many players tried to sort of off-load with the outside of the wrong foot and never got enough pace on the "pass". Perhaps very one-footed? Not sure...

On weight of pass - do they play with the same ball as the men? Just googled and it seems they do - perhaps a lighter weight would be beneficial...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



*I'd never thought about the smaller goals but it does make sense as I imagine the average keeper is perhaps 4-5" shorter then their male equivalent?*

I enjoyed the game and there are areas where it has improved immensely. It's just that final bit of quality and weirdly I noticed how many players tried to sort of off-load with the outside of the wrong foot and never got enough pace on the "pass". Perhaps very one-footed? Not sure...

On weight of pass - do they play with the same ball as the men? Just googled and it seems they do - perhaps a lighter weight would be beneficial...
		
Click to expand...

England's number 1 is actually 6'0 but I think she's the exception. Our other two keepers are 5'9 and 5'7. The French keeper with 140 caps is 5'9. In the men's game even 6'0 is considered on the short side, most top level keepers will be at least 6'2. A lot of the long distance goals you see in the women's game will be ones that dip and go in the top half of the net, giving the goalkeeper very little chance, whereas a male keeper who's not too far off his line would always have a chance of stopping it unless it's inch perfect.

Footballs used in the pro game are about as light as they can be anyway I think.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I wanted to watch this but I was knackered and had a nap instead. I think I'm going to miss the next two games as well actually. That's a shame.

I always wonder why they don't use smaller goals for women's football. I mean, it's probably just because it's hassle to change the goals that are already there. But when people on social media take the mick out of the rubbish keepers, about 20% of the time they're correct, but the other 80% of the time it's simply because the keeper is 5'8 and trying to keep it out of a full size net. Bit harsh. I enjoy women's football as it's not all about pace and physicality as men's football can be sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Hope Solo asked about the goals and she went off on one. Saying they don't play on smaller pitches etc.

I think she misses the point completely, if two women are chasing a ball donw the wing, they are competing the same as two men covering the ground, where as the goals leave them at a massive disadvantage. I'd just teach my midfield to do a Lampard. anything remotely near the corners has the keepers scrambling.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Amanda, Perhaps as the womens game grows this type of thing will be looked at. In the same way women use different clubs, play off different tees in golf the game can be adapted slightly to suit them better. It makes sense. I heard an interview with one player saying that at the last tournament the kit they wore was actually mens kit with the womens emblems and name on them. This time the kit is designed for womens body shapes. Little things but it helps.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw Hope Solo asked about the goals and she went off on one. Saying they don't play on smaller pitches etc.

I think she misses the point completely, if two women are chasing a ball donw the wing, they are competing the same as two men covering the ground, where as the goals leave them at a massive disadvantage. I'd just teach my midfield to do a Lampard. anything remotely near the corners has the keepers scrambling.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Any player who can hit a dipping ball from 20-30 yards in women's football has a good chance of scoring a huge amount of goals.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw Hope Solo asked about the goals and she went off on one. Saying they don't play on smaller pitches etc.

I think she misses the point completely, if two women are chasing a ball donw the wing, they are competing the same as two men covering the ground, where as the goals leave them at a massive disadvantage. I'd just teach my midfield to do a Lampard. anything remotely near the corners has the keepers scrambling.
		
Click to expand...

Surely to play on anything other than a normal pitch would be making the ladies game unequal, and surely the whole point of womens footy is to show equality....as much as possible.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Surely to play on anything other than a normal pitch would be making the ladies game unequal, and surely the whole point of womens footy is to show equality....as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

I agree they should play on a full pitch and with full goals tbh, it just means that we have to accept that anything in the top corner is likely to be a goal.

I was more just questioning Solo tbh, pitch size and goal size being the same isn't comparable imo. As short men and tall men all still cover a whole itch, so women being shorter shouldn't matter. Where as player size is obviously a massive difference when in goal.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 10, 2019)

I worry about the husbands and partners. Who is cooking their tea?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Surely to play on anything other than a normal pitch would be making the ladies game unequal, and surely the whole point of womens footy is to show equality....as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

In cricket the boundary rope is brought in for the womens game, in golf the ladies play from tees much closer to the hole. It makes both games a better spectacle allowing for the physical differences between men and women. 

Equality is playing the sport but they don't have to copy every aspect, they can tweak a game to make it suit better. After all, the womens team are not playing a mens team it is women v women in their respective sports. They are equal against each other and that is what matters.


----------



## hovis (Jun 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why do the BBC headline their results with Women's World Cup then put women after all the team names.
I look forward to them doing the same for the Men's World Cup when England Men play Brazil Men.
		
Click to expand...

So I know not to waste my time and read stories or scores I don't care about ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why do the BBC headline their results with Women's World Cup then put women after all the team names.
I look forward to them doing the same for the Men's World Cup when England Men play Brazil Men.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because Fifa actually call it the womens world cup........


----------



## User20204 (Jun 10, 2019)

Women knock the ball about well and no fannying around with kiddy on injuries like the men but the standard of goalkeeping in the women's game is horrific, just embarrassing to watch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Women knock the ball about well and no fannying around with kiddy on injuries like the men but the standard of goalkeeping in the women's game is horrific, just embarrassing to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Think (as former member of the keepers union) that's a little unfair. Granted given their height and as debated the full size goals there are always going to be shots that fly in. It is still a growing game and many nations simply don't have the technical depth and coaching especially in a specialised area like a keeper. Look back to some of the African keepers in world cups like 74 and 78 and compare the standard of keeping to todays levels. It has moved on and it will do so across all of the ladies game but over time.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jun 10, 2019)

Gwendoline Christie probably doesn't have much going on these days - they should have given her a call - goalkeeping problem - sorted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2019)

This was on a tweet I saw earlier

BBC1 Eng v Scot 6.1 million 37.8% audience share.


Sky England v Switzerland peak 1.236m (15% share, average audience 1.03m)


Eng v Netherlands 2.589m peak 23% share


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This was on a tweet I saw earlier

BBC1 Eng v Scot 6.1 million 37.8% audience share.


Sky England v Switzerland peak 1.236m (15% share, average audience 1.03m)


Eng v Netherlands 2.589m peak 23% share
		
Click to expand...

Shock horror, free to air game gets better viewing figures


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Shock horror, free to air game gets better viewing figures 

Click to expand...

ðŸ™„


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138096079134711812
Read the thread to see the whole picture


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After all, the womens team are not playing a mens team it is women v women in their respective sports. They are equal against each other and that is what matters.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, so they don't need to change the size of the goals.

As for the ,"Womens goalkeeping is embarrasing to watch" comment earlier, did they see some of the saves from the Scotland goalkeeper - pretty impressive
 I'd say!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Shock horror, free to air game gets better viewing figures 

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ™„


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138096079134711812
Read the thread to see the whole picture
		
Click to expand...

I've read and commented on the whole thread.

If you want me to comment on the tweet then actually post the tweet... ðŸ™„


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2019)

watched 15 mins of Japan v Argentina, wouldnt have watched the rest if it had been in my back garden!

a technically correct Japan side with no actual ability to create against an Argentina side happy to have 11 women behind the ball

as for the commentary, its as if they were watching a different sport!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Having read the tweet thread there are multiple arguments in there. 

Obviously the downright sexist comments. As well as those expecting parity with the man's game when it doesn't warrant it. 

Then there's the free to air or subscriber discussion. Which I'm on the side of people are still more than happy to pay for what they want. Viewing figures have zero relevance for participation. 

Lots of sports thrived long before TV was about. Activity is down to parents encouraging kids to get off their arses. Not what said kids can watch easiest whilst sat inside.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Exactly, so they don't need to change the size of the goals.
		
Click to expand...

If we continue that logic then why don't female golfers play off the same tees as the men? Why are the boundary ropes pulled in in cricket?


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If we continue that logic then why don't female golfers play off the same tees as the men? Why are the boundary ropes pulled in in cricket?
		
Click to expand...

I do see your point but if the goalposts are made smaller, then surely it will make it harder for them to score. Thereby reducing the entertainment value.


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			I do see your point but if the goalposts are made smaller, then surely it will make it harder for them to score. Thereby reducing the entertainment value.
		
Click to expand...

not sure thats possible based on Japan v Argentina (not that making them bigger wouldve helped either)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			I do see your point but if the goalposts are made smaller, then surely it will make it harder for them to score. Thereby reducing the entertainment value.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. It's a bit like kids football, the posts need to be the appropriate size. My son was a goalkeeper and played before goals were reduced for kids. Hit the top corner, shots from half way on a windy day, the stuff of nightmares for me on the sidelines. Get the right size goals and it works better. Seeing Mickey mouse goals is not entertaining it's embarrassing.

I'm not advocating junior goals, they would need to trial it and see what suits best. It's worth an experiment but I totally accept the difficulties at amateur level of swapping goals and that means it is unlikely to happen.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not necessarily. It's a bit like kids football, the posts need to be the appropriate size. My son was a goalkeeper and played before goals were reduced for kids. Hit the top corner, shots from half way on a windy day, the stuff of nightmares for me on the sidelines. Get the right size goals and it works better. Seeing Mickey mouse goals is not entertaining it's embarrassing.

I'm not advocating junior goals, they would need to trial it and see what suits best. It's worth an experiment but I totally accept the difficulties at amateur level of swapping goals and that means it is unlikely to happen.
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit that I haven't watched that many Womens matches, but i will say of the ones I have watched , I haven't seen any "Mickey Mouse" goals.

But I did see a few in the recent England (mens) game!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe because Fifa actually call it the womens world cup........
		
Click to expand...

Both you and Hovis seem to have either not read my post properly or have misunderstood it.
The results HEADLINE is WOMENs World Cup...â€¦.so why then add women after each individual countries name


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Women knock the ball about well and no fannying around with kiddy on injuries like the men but the standard of goalkeeping in the women's game is horrific, just embarrassing to watch.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously did not watch the England v Scotland game the Scots goalie was superb as were the two central defenders,


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Both you and Hovis seem to have either not read my post properly or have misunderstood it.
The results HEADLINE is WOMENs World Cup...â€¦.so why then add women after each individual countries name
		
Click to expand...

SWNT the very description used on the Scottish intl football website. 

Scottish women's national team. Its how most of them are named I believe. i don't watch it (women's footy) often, but even when seeing club teams in sky they are usually the ladies or womens team after. The same as youth teams will have the u21 or u18 etc after their name. They are all subdivisons of the original club which was the mens. Hence the mens not needing a description.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			SWNT the very description used on the Scottish intl football website.

Scottish women's national team. Its how most of them are named I believe. i don't watch it (women's footy) often, but even when seeing club teams in sky they are usually the ladies or womens team after. The same as youth teams will have the u21 or u18 etc after their name. They are all subdivisons of the original club which was the mens. Hence the mens not needing a description.
		
Click to expand...

I give up 

I wonder which team the Union fleg waver was supporting in the Scotland v England game.
Rangers would be my best guess.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			watched 15 mins of Japan v Argentina, wouldnt have watched the rest if it had been in my back garden!
a technically correct Japan side with no actual ability to create against an Argentina side happy to have 11 women behind the ball
		
Click to expand...

It's not like you can use the phrase "parking the bus".   It's women - they can't even park a car.  

Having pulled pin and thrown grenade, runs away to hide


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Women knock the ball about well and no fannying around with kiddy on injuries like the men but the standard of goalkeeping in the women's game is horrific, just embarrassing to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			I have to admit that I haven't watched that many Womens matches, but i will say of the ones I have watched , I haven't seen any "Mickey Mouse" goals.

But I did see a few in the recent England (mens) game!

Click to expand...

Watch enough women's footy and it won't be long until you see an effort that looks like a routine save (because you're conditioned to that from men's footy) but it floats over the keeper's head and they have no chance. It happens a fair amount.


----------



## User20204 (Jun 11, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You obviously did not watch the England v Scotland game the Scots goalie was superb as were the two central defenders,
		
Click to expand...

One swallow does not make a summer. Generally women's goal keeping is very poor.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 11, 2019)

USA Thailand is getting painful.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

Sorry FIFA but this is not growing the womens game in any way. You need to find a way to change international qualifying to reduce this to the best 8 teams at most. Let the Thai's and others come through their groups but then have some sort of international play off. 13-0 is rubbish as a spectacle


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Watch enough women's footy and it won't be long until you see an effort that looks like a routine save (because you're conditioned to that from men's footy) but it floats over the keeper's head and they have no chance. It happens a fair amount.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean like when Beckham scored from the half way line, Alonso at Liverpool, Rooney for Man united, Ronaldhino against England?  Just a few off the top of my head.
It happens in the mens game too.

My 13 year old Grandaughter plays for her local team and they've won their league for the past 2 years. The team were invited to walk out with Lewes Ladies against Man united Ladies. It was the first time that I watched a professional womens game. A couple of things stood out and surprised me. Both teams were aggressive and very competetive and fought for every ball. Lewes managed to keep a clean sheet for the first half but in the end lost 2-0.If it wasn't for an outstanding game from Lewes's keeper it could easily have been 6-0. In fact she got player of the match.

So I would say, give the Womens game a chance - it's the future!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 11, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Do you mean like when Beckham scored from the half way line, Alonso at Liverpool, Rooney for Man united, Ronaldhino against England?  Just a few off the top of my head.
It happens in the mens game too.

My 13 year old Grandaughter plays for her local team and they've won their league for the past 2 years. The team were invited to walk out with Lewes Ladies against Man united Ladies. It was the first time that I watched a professional womens game. A couple of things stood out and surprised me. Both teams were aggressive and very competetive and fought for every ball. Lewes managed to keep a clean sheet for the first half but in the end lost 2-0.If it wasn't for an outstanding game from Lewes's keeper it could easily have been 6-0. In fact she got player of the match.

So I would say, give the Womens game a chance - it's the future!
		
Click to expand...

Unless women suddenly grow in height then some goals will simply be inevitable. Whilst all keepers male and female can make technical errors. 
Shots are going in 3ft from the corners. That's not error its simply that they're two small. 

As to your last line. It may grow and flourish, but I wouldnt put to much in it being the future of the game.


----------



## User20204 (Jun 11, 2019)

Any other thoughts on the goal keeping 

It just looks like football from primary school where the worst player has to go in goal as they are always the last to get picked.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Any other thoughts on the goal keeping 

It just looks like football from primary school where the worst player has to go in goal as they are always the last to get picked.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it's that bad. Technically the Thai keeper was lacking (as well as her diminutive stature) but a lot of the keepers are decent enough technically and are far from last man standing keepers


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

I personally donâ€™t find womenâ€™s football entertaining; too slow and lacking the skill I expect at the pinnacle of a sport. Comparing it to the menâ€™s game is almost certainly a subconscious bias holding people back and thatâ€™s an obstacle it is not going to overcome anytime soon.

The very best womenâ€™s team would be beaten by every menâ€™s team in the football league in all likelihood due to the physicality involved and thatâ€™s something thatâ€™s difficult to ignore. It will do well to get past these conceptions and be judged in its own right. It hasnâ€™t been helped by the fact it was banned in this country for fifty years which is just about as sexist a move as you could imagine!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Do you mean like when Beckham scored from the half way line, Alonso at Liverpool, Rooney for Man united, Ronaldhino against England?  Just a few off the top of my head.
It happens in the mens game too.

My 13 year old Grandaughter plays for her local team and they've won their league for the past 2 years. The team were invited to walk out with Lewes Ladies against Man united Ladies. It was the first time that I watched a professional womens game. A couple of things stood out and surprised me. Both teams were aggressive and very competetive and fought for every ball. Lewes managed to keep a clean sheet for the first half but in the end lost 2-0.If it wasn't for an outstanding game from Lewes's keeper it could easily have been 6-0. In fact she got player of the match.

So I would say, give the Womens game a chance - it's the future!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, those four examples over the last 20 years, all of which where the goalkeepers were poorly positioned or slipped. My point was that in women's football the keeper could be correctly positioned, not make an error, but still have no chance with a high effort simply because they are 5'9 and the goal is full sized.

I said I enjoy watching women's football, nothing against it, I'm actually defending it here to be honest rather than attacking it. People always criticise it by saying the keepers are all awful, but I'm saying in their defence that the goals should be smaller since the keepers are always going to be shorter.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 12, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48603954 

*" Womenâ€™s World Cup: USA head coach Jill Ellis 'in tears' as side register record win "*

Do Americans have any respect? World champs just hammered an amateur team 13-0 on the world stage!


Meanwhile the dallas boys u15s superstars that they are https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...team-suffer-5-2-loss-FC-Dallas-U-15-boys.html


----------



## pendodave (Jun 12, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Any other thoughts on the goal keeping 

It just looks like football from primary school where the worst player has to go in goal as they are always the last to get picked.
		
Click to expand...

Almost every game, even at a higher level seems to contain any number of howlers. (No stats, just my eye test). I realise the goals are too big, but most are just shocking technical or decision based errors.
I wonder if they should think a little bit outside the box and train up a decent small forward basketball player. At least you'd be starting with someone who knows how to handle a ball...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Almost every game, even at a higher level seems to contain any number of howlers. (No stats, just my eye test). I realise the goals are too big, but most are just shocking technical or decision based errors.
I wonder if they should think a little bit outside the box and train up a decent small forward basketball player. At least you'd be starting with someone who knows how to handle a ball...
		
Click to expand...

Interesting thought. What about a rugby player - use to catching a funny shaped ball and a bigger physical presence. I think the womens goalkeeping position will develop and change hugely in the next 5-10 years and you'll see a lot bigger, more mobile, more tactically aware keepers coming along. I don't have the stats but what about the keepers from the top nations like the US and England and the top European sides? How big are they and are they perhaps already bigger physically than say an Asian, African, South American counterpart


----------



## User20204 (Jun 12, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Almost every game, even at a higher level seems to contain any number of howlers. (No stats, just my eye test). I realise the goals are too big, but most are just shocking technical or decision based errors.
I wonder if they should think a little bit outside the box and train up a decent small forward basketball player. At least you'd be starting with someone who knows how to handle a ball...
		
Click to expand...


They just don't seem to have a clue, like they don't seem to even know where to stand, it is literally like a primary school kid going in goal cause no one would pick him/her for outside.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2019)

Best looking player at the World Cup?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Best looking player at the World Cup?
		
Click to expand...

Alex Morgan is quite tidy. Danielle van de Donk is alright. Leah Williamson seems to scrub up ok. Some of the Swedes are decent. It is hard to tell when they're not exactly going to look their best when running around with no make-up on.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yes, those four examples over the last 20 years, all of which where the goalkeepers were poorly positioned or slipped. My point was that in women's football the keeper could be correctly positioned, not make an error, but still have no chance with a high effort simply because they are 5'9 and the goal is full sized.

I said I enjoy watching women's football, nothing against it, I'm actually defending it here to be honest rather than attacking it. People always criticise it by saying the keepers are all awful, but I'm saying in their defence that the goals should be smaller since the keepers are always going to be shorter.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Yes, those four examples over the last 20 years, all of which where the goalkeepers were poorly positioned or slipped. My point was that in women's football the keeper could be correctly positioned, not make an error, but still have no chance with a high effort simply because they are 5'9 and the goal is full sized.

I said I enjoy watching women's football, nothing against it, I'm actually defending it here to be honest rather than attacking it. People always criticise it by saying the keepers are all awful, but I'm saying in their defence that the goals should be smaller since the keepers are always going to be shorter.
		
Click to expand...

Although I pressed the like button, I still don't agree with reducing the size of goals. As Homer has said, the women over time will get bigger and physically more able.
Who can remember about 30 years ago when England beat San Moreno 6-1, when there were "Easy" games. How often do we hear  "There are no easy games at International level anymore". And so it will evolve, over time with the Womens game, and yes it is the future, in Womens sport.

When I watch my 13 year old Grandaughter at training at the Brighton Academy, I'm amazed at how good the standard is,and I mean really good!

I think the future is bright for the Womens game and anyone that says otherwise should go and watch a professional game live.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 12, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Although I pressed the like button, I still don't agree with reducing the size of goals. As Homer has said, the women over time will get bigger and physically more able.
Who can remember about 30 years ago when England beat San Moreno 6-1, when there were "Easy" games. How often do we hear  "There are no easy games at International level anymore". And so it will evolve, over time with the Womens game, and yes it is the future, in Womens sport.

When I watch my 13 year old Grandaughter at training at the Brighton Academy, I'm amazed at how good the standard is,and I mean really good!

I think the future is bright for the Womens game and anyone that says otherwise should go and watch a professional game live. 

Click to expand...

I think the standard will improve or at least become more competitive over time. The goalkeepers for some nations are decent shot stoppers, but Iâ€™m not sure theyâ€™ll become much better than that. Standard height for keepers (male) now must be what 6â€2 minimum? Iâ€™d imagine the pool of women at that height must be very small and if they were selected, would likely be based on their height as much as their  talent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Not 100% certain on that VAR decision. Host country favourable?


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting thought. What about a rugby player - use to catching a funny shaped ball and a bigger physical presence. I think the womens goalkeeping position will develop and change hugely in the next 5-10 years and you'll see a lot bigger, more mobile, more tactically aware keepers coming along. I don't have the stats but what about the keepers from the top nations like the US and England and the top European sides? How big are they and are they perhaps already bigger physically than say an Asian, African, South American counterpart
		
Click to expand...

Hope solo, the former US keeper was good.
She was pretty useful with her fists as well and not just while playing


----------



## user2010 (Jun 12, 2019)

How can it be taken seriously when some of the players are wearing false eyelashes ffs.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			How can it be taken seriously when some of the players are wearing false eyelashes ffs.

Click to expand...

No different from the grotesque vanity tattoos and haircuts on the men.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not 100% certain on that VAR decision. Host country favourable?
		
Click to expand...

No, just another example of how VAR will ruin the game.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/48617924 

One of the worst own goals I have ever seen


Not sure if we should be slating players for these, I know in the men's game we could go full out on the guy for doing it, but in the women's game feels bit wrong.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2019)

Dasit said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/football/48617924

One of the worst own goals I have ever seen


Not sure if we should be slating players for these, I know in the men's game we could go full out on the guy for doing it, but in the women's game feels bit wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think if we want equality and parity then we have to hold them up to the same standards. That was a poor mistake, trying to guide it wide and it hits the wrong part of her foot and goes inside the post. It's not like we don't see daft errors in the men's game either though. *coughjohnstones*


----------



## user2010 (Jun 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			No different from the grotesque vanity tattoos and haircuts on the men.
		
Click to expand...



Yeah......right.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yeah......right.

Click to expand...

True. Men must be MORE vain to enact longer lasting nonsense on themselves.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			True. Men must be MORE vain to enact longer lasting nonsense on themselves.
		
Click to expand...

You reckon none of the women have tattoos?fwiw I agree the eyelashe comment is ridiculous and means nowt.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You reckon none of the women have tattoos?fwiw I agree the eyelashe comment is ridiculous and means nowt.
		
Click to expand...

I bet they do but Iâ€™ve not seen any like the scope in the menâ€™s game.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I bet they do but Iâ€™ve not seen any like the scope in the menâ€™s game.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fair, although the iconic tattoo the tramp stamp got its name from somewhere. The fairer sex are equally capable of having trashy tattoos. Well on my estate they are at least ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Thatâ€™s fair, although the iconic tattoo the tramp stamp got its name from somewhere. The fairer sex are equally capable of having trashy tattoos. Well on my estate they are at least ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely but I have more time for hidden tattoos than any that show. Classless.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 13, 2019)

Dasit said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48603954

*" Womenâ€™s World Cup: USA head coach Jill Ellis 'in tears' as side register record win "*

Do Americans have any respect? World champs just hammered an amateur team 13-0 on the world stage!


Meanwhile the dallas boys u15s superstars that they are https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...team-suffer-5-2-loss-FC-Dallas-U-15-boys.html

Click to expand...

And this is why I struggle to take women's football serious.

USA beat Thailand 13-0. Yet nowt was said when Thailand beat Cambodia 11-0. Yet nowt was said when Cambodia beat East Timor I think it was 12-0. Women's football is exactly the same as men's football. If Utd could of got 13 past City under Fergies reign, he would of asked why did we not get 14. City have battered Watford in the FA cup, Burton and others yet nowt has been said. They have players going for a golden boot. Players have slated the USA for there result and have recieved death threats. Will watch the odd game but that's about it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 14, 2019)

http://www.cowdenbeath.free-online.co.uk/fanzine/bluebrzl.htm

Had to look closer at last nights game, thought it was Cowdenbeath playing.


----------



## IanM (Jun 14, 2019)

Sadly whoever said there's no "falling over" in womens' football needs to look at Japan's penalty this afternoon.... and some odd goalkeeping too.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 14, 2019)

Personally Iâ€™d like to see more male analysts used,try & get it more balanced.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 15, 2019)

It appears that VAR is not available for viewers in Scotland


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 16, 2019)

Another VAR decision that proves it's not going to do anything to improve the game. Penalty for USA when the foul occurred outside the box.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hope Solo. How big is that chip on her shoulder?! 

Praises the keeper (rightly so) but can't help but make a dig about a man getting a big contract off a similar performance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Another VAR decision that proves it's not going to do anything to improve the game. Penalty for USA when the foul occurred outside the box.
		
Click to expand...

I have this (unfounded) feeling that the "big" teams will still get a lot of the decisions even with VAR. Fortunately in this instance the US had too much anyway


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh dear Scotland. 3-0 and you...........up! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh dear Scotland. 3-0 and you...........up! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Just like watching the men. However I have a huge degree of sympathy for the keeper as it's virtually impossible to make an athletic first move to get ready to dive without moving forward at the same time. I think it'll make it 99% impossible for a keeper to react in time and make a save now in both men and womens football if penalties in the PL, CL etc are scrutinised every time. That said, Scotland should have been capable of managing the game at 3-0 for 30 minutes


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2019)

A little bit of sympathy on the VAR.

However, you lose the first two games and then are 3-0 up with 20 mins to go....do you really deserved to go through?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			A little bit of sympathy on the VAR.

However, you lose the first two games and then are 3-0 up with 20 mins to go....do you really deserved to go through?
		
Click to expand...

Good point and was it lack of quality from Scotland, lack of experience at this level, nerves or the curse of the VAR? Either way I agree they should have managed it better but give them some credit for taking a significant lead against supposedly better opposition so I guess there are some positives for the Scottish WFA to build on


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Just like watching the men. However I have a huge degree of sympathy for the keeper as it's virtually impossible to make an athletic first move to get ready to dive without moving forward at the same time*. I think it'll make it 99% impossible for a keeper to react in time and make a save now in both men and womens football if penalties in the PL, CL etc are scrutinised every time. That said, Scotland should have been capable of managing the game at 3-0 for 30 minutes
		
Click to expand...

Tbf she clearly moved forward prior to the taking. Obviously dive forward as you go sideways, but she'd come of her line long before the kick. It'll be a new thing to get used to, but maybe they'll just need to step behind the line prior to run up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf she clearly moved forward prior to the taking. Obviously dive forward as you go sideways, but she'd come of her line long before the kick. It'll be a new thing to get used to, but maybe they'll just need to step behind the line prior to run up.
		
Click to expand...

Looked as though she tried that in the re-take and got her timing horribly out to the point she never committed to a dive. It is a good point though about starting a little behind the line and I assume (don't know the law under VAR) that like cricket as long as part of the foot is on the line it's legal


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf she clearly moved forward prior to the taking. Obviously dive forward as you go sideways, but she'd come of her line long before the kick. It'll be a new thing to get used to, but maybe they'll just need to step behind the line prior to run up.
		
Click to expand...

One foot was definitely on the line, the other debateable when the ball was struck.
VAR and very poor ref . Six minutes to think about a penalty and only two minutes of extra time.
God it is tough being a Scots football supporter.

Credit to the girls though on their first World Cup.
They are about 10 years behind the leading teams in development so given time I think they will do well.
Good second half against England and 75 mins against Argentina shows they are capable.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One foot was definitely on the line, the other debateable when the ball was struck.
		
Click to expand...

If youâ€™re talking about the first penalty, youâ€™re totally wrong.  

https://ibb.co/56qX0nb


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2019)

The penalty line issue is pretty remeniscent of the golf hoo hah at the beginning of the season. Remember the fuss about caddies lining up players, drops from knee height etc? Hard to remember now because players have learnt from the punishments and adapted. Goalkeeping coaches at all clubs right now will be working on the best way to approach this and after the first few weeks of keepers forgetting and penalties being retaken they will soon sort it out.

What I hope also happens on the penalty issue is that players from both teams are penalised if they encroach into the area before the kick is taken. If you are going to enforce the keeping rule you have to enforce all of the penalty related rules.


----------



## IanM (Jun 20, 2019)

Watched the England game in a pub in Southampton last night.... very entertained and impressed with the passing and movement... the standard is rising rapidly


----------



## User20204 (Jun 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looked as though she tried that in the re-take and got her timing horribly out to the point she never committed to a dive. It is a good point though about starting a little behind the line and I assume (don't know the law under VAR) that like cricket as long as part of the foot is on the line it's legal
		
Click to expand...

New rules state you must have at least one foot on the line, not behind and obviously not in front.

They can blame VAR all they want but to be 3 up with 16 to go points the blame elsewhere I think, also making no substitutions til 85 mins was another mistake. Fact is they were still chasing goals while 3 up..m


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			New rules state you must have at least one foot on the line, not behind and obviously not in front.

They can blame VAR all they want but to be 3 up with 16 to go points the blame elsewhere I think, also making no substitutions til 85 mins was another mistake. Fact is they were still chasing goals while 3 up..m
		
Click to expand...

*When the ball is kicked, the defending goalkeeper must have at least part of one foot touching, or in line with, the goal line. *

That is taken from the FA website. Interesting, I would have thought behind is okay but your point and the wording suggests otherwise. Well spotted. One point from the rule, how can you be in line with the goal line but not touching? Does that mean your front foot could be ahead of the line, your back foot off the line in the air, but directly over it? Good luck linesman with spotting that without VAR


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*When the ball is kicked, the defending goalkeeper must have at least part of one foot touching, or in line with, the goal line. *

That is taken from the FA website. Interesting, I would have thought behind is okay but your point and the wording suggests otherwise. Well spotted. One point from the rule, how can you be in line with the goal line but not touching? Does that mean your front foot could be ahead of the line, your back foot off the line in the air, but directly over it? Good luck linesman with spotting that without VAR

Click to expand...

And also there was a similar incident the day before, therefore not unique here. Should be interesting in the PL next year...countless retakes no doubt.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			And also there was a similar incident the day before, therefore not unique here. Should be interesting in the PL next year...countless retakes no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

I can hear the Stu C rant already ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2019)

Piece said:



			And also there was a similar incident the day before, therefore not unique here. Should be interesting in the PL next year...countless retakes no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

The PL have just announced that they will not use VAR for this issue.......until week 3 when 6 penalties have been allowed that should not have been under the new law. Why not use it, simple enough and it is a cut and dry one. They also clarified that my guess was correct, the foot can be in mid air as long as it is inline with the goal line.


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 23, 2019)

Wow! Every things kicking off in the England v Cameroon game.
Can't say I feel too sorry for the Cameroons, some awful behaviour from them. England  are starting to be affected by it now as well.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 23, 2019)

Cameroon not doing ladies football any favours.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2019)

Ref's just bottled it. Another VAR in our favour and it will really kick off!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ref's just bottled it. Another VAR in our favour and it will really kick off!
		
Click to expand...

I disagree,she went to look at the relay,the var kept on repeating the same angle which showed her nothing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2019)

Really poor from Cameroon and really poor from the ref and VAR

She had no control of that game at all - allowed those Cameroon players to get away with a lot of poor decisions. Could have been 3 red cards 

Not a great advert for VAR


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2019)

Bottled it again - how is that not a red?!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 23, 2019)

Totally agree with all above posts about todayâ€™s game. The elbow was shocking. The tackle at the end was shocking. The commentator Mr Pearce said when the board went up showing 7 added on minutes at the end made a comment that most of this was for VAR and then said there was a total of 15 min of stoppages. I couldnâ€™t make out is this was solely for VAR


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2019)

Cameroon were an absolute disgrace, there needs to be proper referees at this level


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 23, 2019)

Phil's post match interview was spot on.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really poor from Cameroon and really poor from the ref and VAR

She had no control of that game at all - allowed those Cameroon players to get away with a lot of poor decisions. Could have been 3 red cards

*Not a great advert for VAR*

Click to expand...

I haven't watched the match but surely the problem isn't with VAR, it's with the referee using it. I can understand that there are certain decisions that are a matter of opinion or aren't clear cut but from comments on here and the BBC text commentary it seems as though the blame lies with the ref rather than the technology.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 23, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't watched the match but surely the problem isn't with VAR, it's with the referee using it. I can understand that there are certain decisions that are a matter of opinion or aren't clear cut but from comments on here and the BBC text commentary it seems as though the blame lies with the ref rather than the technology.
		
Click to expand...

VAR in football has followed on from Rugby with referees failing to give the most basic of decisions.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 23, 2019)

The refs are up against it imo.
There are 5 or 6 people in a room with multiple screens,they canâ€™t make a decision so they throw it down to the red to make a final decision,this imo needs to change,give them the power to make the decision based on all the angles they see.

I actually thought the ref did fairly well against a horrible Cameroon team and coach.

IMHO I think it could have been a red at the end,if given it could have all kicked off.

Credit to Phil Neville at the end as it looked initially the Cameroon coach wasnâ€™t shaking hands


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)

FIFA have to do something immediately to improve the standard of the referees in the womens game (arguably in the mens too) and make sure these referees from Africa and Asia in particular are up to the task. On current showing they are out of their depth at this level. VAR is a mess in this competition and again needs a dramatic review. I hope FIFA take action against Cameroon but doubt it. Thought Phil Neville got it spot on with his comments and could probably have gone further had he known he'd get into trouble for doing so


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2019)

What did Neville say, in a nutshell?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			What did Neville say, in a nutshell?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48738649


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 23, 2019)

Footy World Cups always use refs from lesser associations, and you normally get poor games from them.

Cameroon were disgusting, and should have been ordered to play or be red carded.


----------



## IanM (Jun 24, 2019)

Well done to England for maintaining their composure.  

We were hoping to keep this game free of the nonsense plaguing the mensâ€™ game....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

Sadly, the WC has only given us a taste of the VAR fiasco we have to come in the PL and the mens international game going forward. I hope the PL find a way to water down the usage or I can see some of the real primadonnas wanting this used every two minutes. We are heading for a game that resembles NFL and stops and starts. Unless the powers can find a way to utilise the system in a way like rugby union where its possible to hear and see what is going on and what is being checked then there will be these tumbleweed moments of confusion


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly, the WC has only given us a taste of the VAR fiasco we have to come in the PL and the mens international game going forward. I hope the PL find a way to water down the usage or I can see some of the real primadonnas wanting this used every two minutes. We are heading for a game that resembles NFL and stops and starts. Unless the powers can find a way to utilise the system in a way like rugby union where its possible to hear and see what is going on and what is being checked then there will be these tumbleweed moments of confusion
		
Click to expand...

Well that's football all over. Run by stuck up morons with their heads firmly rammed into very deep sand. Unwilling to embrace any real change until it becomes inevitable then they muck about making stupid rule changes that now makes the game impossible to understand. And don't pop at me for this. I lost 20 euros on holiday two years ago (yes it still hurts) betting with my 15 YO grandson over the offside law. OMG I was way off! Utterly useless the lot of them. Qatar for the World Cup says everything!!!!


----------



## User62651 (Jun 24, 2019)

For me the contentious issue with VAR lies primarily with offside and the 'not interfering with play' nonsense. If you are an assistant/linesman/woman you have one pair of eyes watching a moving ball and moving players - defenders coming out and attackers moving in. That is hard enough so if say a blue shirt is ahead of all the red shirts when the ball's kicked that's what you're going to see first, you can't be looking at all places in a fraction of a second. In my view if any of the attacking team is in an offside position when the ball is kicked forward then that should be offside. Like it used to be.
Appreciate that doesn't affect yesterday's calls and I'm not condoning Cameroon's shocking attitude as those are the current rules but one for FIFA to look at.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			For me the contentious issue with VAR lies primarily with offside and the 'not interfering with play' nonsense. If you are an assistant/linesman/woman you have one pair of eyes watching a moving ball and moving players - defenders coming out and attackers moving in. That is hard enough so if say a blue shirt is ahead of all the red shirts when the ball's kicked that's what you're going to see first, you can't be looking at all places in a fraction of a second. In my view if any of the attacking team is in an offside position when the ball is kicked forward then that should be offside. Like it used to be.
Appreciate that doesn't affect yesterday's calls but one for FIFA to look at.
		
Click to expand...

So many changes seem to be to promote goals and attacking football so I can see them going that way - even though it would make it so much easier to officiate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			For me the contentious issue with VAR lies primarily with offside and the 'not interfering with play' nonsense. If you are an assistant/linesman/woman you have one pair of eyes watching a moving ball and moving players - defenders coming out and attackers moving in. That is hard enough so if say a blue shirt is ahead of all the red shirts when the ball's kicked that's what you're going to see first, you can't be looking at all places in a fraction of a second. In my view if any of the attacking team is in an offside position when the ball is kicked forward then that should be offside. Like it used to be.
Appreciate that doesn't affect yesterday's calls and I'm not condoning Cameroon's shocking attitude as those are the current rules but one for FIFA to look at.
		
Click to expand...

They did a thing on Soccer Saturday a couple of seasons back with Neville and Carragher I think at St Georges with the PL linesmen and the chief trainer and tested both in real time situations. Both found it so hard especially as described players are moving both ways to make the correct calls and I think (although Neville was loathe to admit it too much) it opened their eyes to how hard the job is. I can see VAR being good and surely given the time players celebrating these days a quick VAR will confirm there was no offside and a message relayed to the referee. I am sure that was how it was suppose to be used. We know the laws say any part of a player that can play the ball in front of the last defender is deemed offside so it's a simple yes/no. 

The issue for me is a lot of these referees are bottling making decisions and using VAR as a crutch to decide what to do. Why not make it like the NFL (and cricket or tennis) and a team gets a set number of appeals per game. Make it and it's incorrect (so appeal for offside on a goal conceded and VAR proves it was onside) and lose the appeal.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Those Cameroon players are idiots. I know it feels harsh to lose on marginal decisions, but those decisions were clearly correct. You can have a strop and a tantrum on the pitch until you get your own way. They are an embarrassment to women's football - just when this World Cup was furthering it's profile nicely.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			And also there was a similar incident the day before, therefore not unique here. Should be interesting in the PL next year...countless retakes no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

There should be a addition that if any attacking player encroaches into the penalty area the keepers save stands under VAR.
How can you punish a keeper for being 1â€ off the line when thereâ€™s 6 attackers inside the box.
Will VAR disallow a player scoring from a rebound if they are in the box when the ball is kicked?


----------



## IanM (Jun 24, 2019)

They need to get Nigel Owens in to show them how to use VAR.   It is simple enough.  No need to run over to the screen.  One official in the booth... Ref asks for confirmation or is told if they missed something.  The spitting and elbow were straight reds.  Simple, just not applied. 

Other than that, for offside and handball.... everyone knowing the rules is never a bad thing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			There should be a addition that if any attacking player encroaches into the penalty area the keepers save stands under VAR.
How can you punish a keeper for being 1â€ off the line when thereâ€™s 6 attackers inside the box.
Will VAR disallow a player scoring from a rebound if they are in the box when the ball is kicked?
		
Click to expand...

And what happens if a keeper saves and is fractionally off the line and the rebound is scored but attacking players have encroached when the kick was taken. Does one offset the other, is it who encroached first (off the line or into the box) or is it simply null and void and taken again. It's going to cause so many issues


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And what happens if a keeper saves and is fractionally off the line and the rebound is scored but attacking players have encroached when the kick was taken. Does one offset the other, is it who encroached first (off the line or into the box) or is it simply null and void and taken again. It's going to cause so many issues
		
Click to expand...

I have played in goal a bit and itâ€™s not natural to stay on the line imo.
You are taught to close a player down and cut his angles ,so your instinct is to go forward .
I can see this causing nothing but trouble.
I see what you mean and itâ€™s a mess.
How many times will they retake a penalty.
Because once VAR is involved the next one that counts must be perfect or someone will have a valid complaint if itâ€™s not.

A PENALTY is just that a punishment for a breach of the rules and the benefits should always go to the attacking team.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly, the WC has only given us a taste of the VAR fiasco we have to come in the PL and the mens international game going forward. I hope the PL find a way to water down the usage or I can see some of the real primadonnas wanting this used every two minutes. We are heading for a game that resembles NFL and stops and starts. Unless the powers can find a way to utilise the system in a way like rugby union where its possible to hear and see what is going on and what is being checked then there will be these tumbleweed moments of confusion
		
Click to expand...

The Cameroon game was a mess because the Cameroon didn't like the decisions and the ref was weak. The VAR itself was fine and didn't take too long,  it was the childish behaviour of the Cameroon team that was farcical


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 24, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The Cameroon game was a mess because the Cameroon didn't like the decisions and the ref was weak. The VAR itself was fine and didn't take too long,  it was the childish behaviour of the Cameroon team that was farcical
		
Click to expand...

The ref was a joke. Has she taken control and dealt with the Cameroon players the whole situation wouldn't have kicked off quite as much. As you say, she was weak and was a huge factor in letting the game get away from the officials.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 24, 2019)

road2ruin said:



			The ref was a joke. Has she taken control and dealt with the Cameroon players the whole situation wouldn't have kicked off quite as much. As you say, she was weak and was a huge factor in letting the game get away from the officials.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she (ref) expected that kind of player reaction. What could she have done? Issuing red cards would've just made things worse.
Chinese Ref has got decent English and I would think some of the Cameroon players would also have some English so it wasn't a communication thing necessarily. Commentators cited Kuwait at Spain 1982 mens world cup as something on a similar level to this so whilst it's not unprecedented it was highly unusual.
This Ref is quite experienced.


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really poor from Cameroon and really poor from the ref and VAR

She had no control of that game at all - allowed those Cameroon players to get away with a lot of poor decisions. Could have been 3 red cards

Not a great advert for VAR
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with the first two lines, but not the bit about VAR.
I thought the VAR decisions were bang on, and that's what VAR is for, it was the reaction of the Cameroon players that was wrong, so totally wrong.
I think VAR is good because it leads to correct decisions almost all of the time, it the implementation by the officials that lets it down.

Oh, and great interview from Phil Neville.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142817659580551173


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142817659580551173

Click to expand...

You are a very bad person ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are a very bad person ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Oh, he is ...................................... but very funny at times.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 24, 2019)

After the penalty the US team "won" for their second against the Spanish, perhaps they should stay doing ballet. Looked like her laces might have brushed her if anything.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2019)

Looking like the US in the semi final then for England. The US look far and away the strongest side I've seen but as France have shown they can be got at defensively. Can England get a result? They looked clinical against Norway


----------



## IainP (Jun 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looking like the US in the semi final then for England. The US look far and away the strongest side I've seen but as France have shown they can be got at defensively. Can England get a result? They looked clinical against Norway
		
Click to expand...

I am certain that this will happen "Can England get a result?"
But I can't say if the result will be a loss or a win ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

Sorry Homie, I know you were using standard footy manager speak, but I couldn't resist.ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 28, 2019)

Shame that such a good game introduced diving into this competition.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2019)

Great goal by White - very Linekeresque - cmon England


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 2, 2019)

England defence is shocking


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			England defence is shocking
		
Click to expand...

US right hand side is having a field day.  LHS is having fun also - sort yourself out Lucy Bronze.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2019)

Far too many poor passes


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Far too many poor passes from our lassies
		
Click to expand...

Sorted that for you Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2019)

Alex Morgan. What a cutie ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorted that for you Chris 

Click to expand...

That's what I meant


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Alex Morgan. What a cutie ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t she just ðŸ¤¤


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 2, 2019)

Bright and Stokes completely out classed.  Bright not made a decent pass.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 2, 2019)

I think Lucy Bronze is trying too hard. Overall we're being outplayed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2019)

All is not yet  lost...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Alex Morgan. What a cutie ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Even my Mrs said she's hot. Who am I to disagree ðŸ˜

As for the football we are being outclassed and we look far to scared of the event


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2019)

Some great ball control skills on display, followed by a rubbish pass. It's a strange contrasting mix.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 2, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Bright and Stokes completely out classed.  *Bright not made a decent pass.*

Click to expand...

she had a bad bug prior to the quarter final and she had a poor 2nd half. I donâ€™t think she has fully got over it.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 2, 2019)

Ahh the joy of VAR.â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Ahh the joy of VAR.â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to see Stu C's point of view with this; I thought it was supposed to be for CLEAR and OBVIOUS errors.

Yes, within the letter of the law the offence was complete, but did she really gain an advantage?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

In this and the men's world cup we've had more than our fair share of help with VAR.

For me, that offside was the type it should be. Realistically a lino couldnt be expected to be able to see a call that tight. But if we want correct decisions then help would be required.

Edit to say, that according to what Iâ€™ve seen on the Fifa website. The wording is â€œThe VAR team communicates with the referee only for clear and obvious mistakes or serious missed incidentsâ€. Iâ€™d argue that an offside thatâ€™s missed could be described as a serious missed incident.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2019)

That's the sort of decision that always used to go to the attacking side.
No Lino in the World would have picked that in real time.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm beginning to see Stu C's point of view with this; I thought it was supposed to be for CLEAR and OBVIOUS errors.

Yes, within the letter of the law the offence was complete, but did she really gain an advantage?
		
Click to expand...

If anyone thinks introducing a system that reduces the amount of goals per game, interrupts the natural flow of the game and sucks the spontaneous joy out of the game is somehow an improvement really doesnâ€™t understand football.

Edit.. and that was never a penalty ðŸ˜„


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2019)

Not a pen for me, and not a good one either.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Is a CB really our second best penalty taker?!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2019)

Not a pen for me, and not a good one either.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2019)

Ooh, there is an echo.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm beginning to see Stu C's point of view with this; I thought it was supposed to be for CLEAR and OBVIOUS errors.

Yes, within the letter of the law the offence was complete, but did she really gain an advantage?
		
Click to expand...

It's like being pregnant, with offside you either are or you aren't. It's cut and dried. I agree it was ridiculously marginal but ultimately she was off so that's that.

Whilst typing, a penalty was given by VAR. It took too long, over to StuC ðŸ˜, didn't look a penalty to me and the penalty was rubbish so it ended about right.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			If anyone thinks introducing a system that *reduces the amount of goals per game*, interrupts the natural flow of the game and sucks the spontaneous joy out of the game is somehow an improvement really doesnâ€™t understand football.

Edit.. and that was never a penalty ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

I must have missed something. VAR has allowed ruled out goals too hasnâ€™t it?

Iâ€™m not saying itâ€™s perfect yet, or the answers to everything. But the goal we had ruled out was the correct decision and didnâ€™t disrupt any natural flow as a goal being scored creates a natural break in a game.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2019)

A sub, with one minute remaining. Really?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			If anyone thinks introducing a system that reduces the amount of goals per game, interrupts the natural flow of the game and sucks the spontaneous joy out of the game is somehow an improvement really doesnâ€™t understand football.

Edit.. and that was never a penalty ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

I totally get your point, but it is also a system that has so much potential to remove the influence that the diving wingers have on the game these days and for that reason alone I'm prepared to give it a run and see if we can't sort out the issues that you point out (spontaneous joy excluded, obviously). 

P.S. It so was a penalty.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I must have missed something. *VAR has allowed ruled out goals too hasnâ€™t it?*

Iâ€™m not saying itâ€™s perfect yet, or the answers to everything. But the goal we had ruled out was the correct decision and didnâ€™t disrupt any natural flow as a goal being scored creates a natural break in a game.
		
Click to expand...

Want to have a little wager it rules out more goals than it allows next season? Â£50 to charity of choice?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

I only put this on after 55 minutes and it's been an unmitigated disaster since. Our goal being ruled out is nonsense, VAR is supposed to only rule out 'clear and obvious errors'. No linesman would ever see that one of her toes was offside, for all intents and purposes they are level, so it should have stood. The penalty was a shocker as well, she just missed the ball and collapsed under the faintest touch to save face. Why is Houghton taking it instead of someone with actual technique like Bronze?? And finally Bright is little more than a thug picked because she's big. Rubbish tackle.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's like being pregnant, with offside you either are or you aren't. It's cut and dried. I agree it was ridiculously marginal but ultimately she was off so that's that.

Whilst typing, a penalty was given by VAR. It took too long, over to StuC ðŸ˜, didn't look a penalty to me and the penalty was rubbish so it ended about right.
		
Click to expand...

If we are going to persist with VAR for offside then the rule needs a re-write; clear daylight between defender & attacker.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Want to have a little wager it rules out more goals than it allows next season? Â£50 to charity of choice?
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance as I know It will obviously rule out more. Based solely in the fact that in its current guise it will be used too much and therefor lots of clear offsides will be back by it. But they arenâ€™t actually goals if the were scored form offside anyways were they?

But it gets every decision right. As a supported of a small club, like yourself. It may actually help out teams as big teams will have one thing less going in their favour.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Want to have a little wager it rules out more goals than it allows next season? Â£50 to charity of choice?
		
Click to expand...

If it rules them out correctly then is that not right? What's wrong with having the correct decision?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			If we are going to persist with VAR for offside then the rule needs a re-write; clear daylight between defender & attacker.
		
Click to expand...

I would happily agree with that ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I only put this on after 55 minutes and it's been an unmitigated disaster since. Our goal being ruled out is nonsense, VAR is supposed to only rule out 'clear and obvious errors'. No linesman would ever see that one of her toes was offside, for all intents and purposes they are level, so it should have stood. The penalty was a shocker as well, *she just missed the ball and collapsed under the faintest touch to save face. *Why is Houghton taking it instead of someone with actual technique like Bronze?? And finally Bright is little more than a thug picked because she's big. Rubbish tackle.
		
Click to expand...

Utter cobblers; it was the equivalent of a perfectly executed tap tackle in rugby.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I totally get your point, but it is also a system that has so much potential to remove the influence that the diving wingers have on the game these days and for that reason alone I'm prepared to give it a run and see if we can't sort out the issues that you point out (spontaneous joy excluded, obviously).

P.S. It so was a penalty. 

Click to expand...

It will cut out the whingers but probably increase players kicking the ball at players arms next season! ðŸ™„

I think it will ruin the game as a live spectacle.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			If we are going to persist with VAR for offside then the rule needs a re-write; clear daylight between defender & attacker.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure defenders would play for offside if that were the rule. 

There could be times when ther would need to be best part of a couple of years from a defenders front foot and a striker heading in the opposite directions foot. If they get it slightly wrong and the striker is onside they canâ€™t catch that up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			It will cut out the whingers but probably *increase players kicking the ball at players arms next season*! ðŸ™„

I think it will ruin the game as a live spectacle.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that the handball rule is gonna a nightmare!

Considering a request bet opening weekend of season for 10 plus pens.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			It will cut out the whingers but probably increase players kicking the ball at players arms next season! ðŸ™„

I think it will ruin the game as a live spectacle.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I'm coming round to the way of thinking that you will be right, but is it any more ruined than those with the Teflon soled boots are currently making it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2019)

Well that was the first game I have sort of watched and I hope the others have been better to watch - that wasnâ€™t great , basic football skills were pretty poor , slow , passing was shocking. Fair play to the England ladies to get to the semi final but that isnâ€™t going to get the country leaping into Womenâ€™s Football

As for VAR - going to ruin the way the game imo


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

That penalty was awful. Why would you put it low?? Common sense says with the keepers being shorter in women's football they should aim it high every single time as you have much more chance of scoring. Idiotic.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 2, 2019)

VAR is awful for football.

Can't celebrate any goal anymore. It get scored, you have to wait, then if it given just a relief it counts.

You lose the elation of scoring, a goal going in feels more like getting a pen now, a chance it might be a goal that counts.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

Hahaha Phil Neville just said "we went down to ten men.."  Clown.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that was the first game I have sort of watched and I hope the others have been better to watch - that wasnâ€™t great , basic football skills were pretty poor , slow , passing was shocking. Fair play to the England ladies to get to the semi final but that isnâ€™t going to get the country leaping into Womenâ€™s Football

As for VAR - going to ruin the way the game imo
		
Click to expand...

That was standard womenâ€™s football. Iâ€™ve read so much about how good it is and that it must be sexist to say otherwise but the truth is that itâ€™s very slow, they lack skills thatâ€™s teenage boys have and thatâ€™s proven by the way womenâ€™s teams get routinely beaten by any male teams they play.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Not a chance as I know It will obviously rule out more. Based solely in the fact that in its current guise it will be used too much and therefor lots of clear offsides will be back by it. But they arenâ€™t actually goals if the were scored form offside anyways were they?

But it gets every decision right. *As a supported of a small club, like yourself. It may actually help out teams as big teams will have one thing less going in their favour.*

Click to expand...

I agree with this 100%, it will be the Man Us and the Liverpoolâ€™s who will suffer most as they have been getting the big decisions for years but as someone who has been going for over 40 years I think something fundamental is going to change, and not for the better, I like the way it is now, even the injustices and the moaning down the pub after are all part of â€œthe gameâ€ 
Football is changing and Iâ€™m probably a bit of a dinosaur, when Iâ€™m extinct the next gen will have known no difference, the tv audience will be happy and the show will roll on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2019)

When a professional footballer takes a penalty they aren't brave ffs, it's their job.

I hope young girls have been inspired and take up the game, they have people to aspire to be now. For me, no thanks, I've not been converted.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I agree with this 100%, it will be the Man Us and the Liverpoolâ€™s who will suffer most as they have been getting the big decisions for years but as someone who has been going for over 40 years I think something fundamental is going to change, and not for the better, I like the way it is now, even the injustices and the moaning down the pub after are all part of â€œthe gameâ€
Football is changing and Iâ€™m probably a bit of a dinosaur, when Iâ€™m extinct the next gen will have known no difference, the tv audience will be happy and the show will roll on.
		
Click to expand...

I think in a few years the offside decisions could be answered as quickly as the goal line. If thatâ€™s the case then I donâ€™t think it would be too bad. 

But I do agree with the worries that itâ€™ll be too heavily relied upon.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*When a professional footballer takes a penalty they aren't brave ff*s, it's their job.

I hope young girls have been inspired and take up the game, they have people to aspire to be now. For me, no thanks, I've not been converted.
		
Click to expand...

100%. 
It always amazes me how often creative payers shirk the responsibility too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Not a pen for me, and not a good one either.
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't a penalty, it was a back pass.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2019)

I enjoyed watching the game tbh, England were pretty poor in all areas unfortunately for them.  

Re the comments about slow/poor technique etc, in relation to what?  Mens football?  What do you expect?  Tennis and other sports are exactly the same.

I haven't watched that much but my daughter has and is absolutely hooked, now started playing football whereas previously had no interest in it.

Attracting middle aged men from a golf forum isn't really the point or aim of the governing bodies, I've been impressed with the coverage from the BBC and also the size of the crowds in France show it is growing as a sport.  I'd sooner applaud that than piss on their chips tbh.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			I enjoyed watching the game tbh, England were pretty poor in all areas unfortunately for them. 

Re the comments about slow/poor technique etc, in relation to what?  Mens football?  What do you expect?  Tennis and other sports are exactly the same.

I haven't watched that much but my daughter has and is absolutely hooked, now started playing football whereas previously had no interest in it.

Attracting middle aged men from a golf forum isn't really the point or aim of the governing bodies, I've been impressed with the coverage from the BBC and also the size of the crowds in France show it is growing as a sport.  I'd sooner applaud that than piss on their chips tbh.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s certainly got its place now. Will be interesting to see how much main channel coverage is given to the other womenâ€™s events during the change the game event summer. Football in general is a popular sport and will get good audiences (when free). Not sure netball will, no matter what campaign they put behind it.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 2, 2019)

From the female televised support I've watched, I would rank golf>tennis>football as a satisfying spectacle compared to their male equivalent.. Sadly, the coverage over the next few years is unlikely to be in that order!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			That was standard womenâ€™s football. Iâ€™ve read so much about how good it is and that it must be sexist to say otherwise but the truth is that itâ€™s very slow, they lack skills thatâ€™s teenage boys have and thatâ€™s proven by the way womenâ€™s teams get routinely beaten by any male teams they play.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs. BiM has a season ticket with me and she says she finds the women's game pedestrian in comparison.  In fact in most instances, she prefers watching the mens version of the game; rugby, tennis or boxing.  The only ones she doesn't particularly lean towards the mens events would be athletics or some Olympic events.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I totally get your point, but it is also a system that has so much potential to remove the influence that the diving wingers have on the game these days and for that reason alone I'm prepared to give it a run and see if we can't sort out the issues that you point out (spontaneous joy excluded, obviously).

P.S. It so was a penalty. 

Click to expand...

I refer the Right Honourable Gentleman to the "clear and obvious" line ðŸ˜‰ 

Having to see 4 different angles and zoomed in to 4000000pixels to prove there was contact etc is pathetic. 

Only way to stop diving is sending players off. no warnings,no yellows. straight reds.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs. BiM has a season ticket with me and she says she finds the women's game pedestrian in comparison.  In fact in most instances, she prefers watching the mens version of the game; rugby, tennis or boxing.  The only ones she doesn't particularly lean towards the mens events would be athletics or some Olympic events.
		
Click to expand...




pendodave said:



			From the female televised support I've watched, I would rank golf>tennis>football as a satisfying spectacle compared to their male equivalent.. Sadly, the coverage over the next few years is unlikely to be in that order!
		
Click to expand...

This is pretty much the point, why the continual comparison against the mens games (in any sport)?  In most instances where men have a physical advantage it is going to be "better" in standard or to watch, try to enjoy it for what it is and lose the blinkers, makes watching it more enjoyable in my experience.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I refer the Right Honourable Gentleman to the "clear and obvious" line ðŸ˜‰

Having to see 4 different angles and zoomed in to 4000000pixels to prove there was contact etc is pathetic.

Only way to stop diving is sending players off. no warnings,no yellows. straight reds.
		
Click to expand...

And that's the problem with the clear and obvious line Stu; how many times have you been at a game and called something that the referee has missed and been proved right later by TV; and how many times have you missed something, abused the referee's parentage and then been proved wrong later by TV?  One man's clear and obvious is another man's hidden foul.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 2, 2019)

England were doomed the minute that idiotic commentator said 'could be the first English finalists at a world cup since 1966'.
Pity they did not play like that against Scotland. 
.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			This is pretty much the point, why the continual comparison against the mens games (in any sport)?  In most instances where men have a physical advantage it is going to be "better" in standard or to watch, try to enjoy it for what it is and lose the blinkers, makes watching it more enjoyable in my experience.
		
Click to expand...

I'll watch women's golf as these days it has more relevance to my game than the men's version, but that's about it.  Watching the game tonight, the defenders seemed incapable of clearing the ball from the edge of the box to the halfway line.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll watch women's golf as these days it has more relevance to my game than the men's version, but that's about it.  Watching the game tonight, the defenders seemed incapable of clearing the ball from the edge of the box to the halfway line.
		
Click to expand...

So it's OK for Southgate to ask John Stones to play out from the back and cock it up but when Neville asks the same of his team they are incapable? 

England's goal and disallowed goal were both great bits of football, not much chat about them.......

Anyway, I'll bow out now, It's Coming Home has to wait for another time......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			So it's OK for Southgate to ask John Stones to play out from the back and cock it up but when Neville asks the same of his team they are incapable? 

England's goal and disallowed goal were both great bits of football, not much chat about them.......

Anyway, I'll bow out now, It's Coming Home has to wait for another time...... 

Click to expand...

I'm not talking about the playing out that went awry, I was talking about the apparent inability to give it a decent hoof upfield to clear their lines.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And that's the problem with the clear and obvious line Stu; how many times have you been at a game and called something that the referee has missed and been proved right later by TV; and how many times have you missed something, abused the referee's parentage and then been proved wrong later by TV?  One man's clear and obvious is another man's hidden foul.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of times, the people in charge of our game have stated its only to be used for " clear and obvious" situations. The problem is more often than not offsides and contact in the box arent clear and obvious. You've got sky slowing every challenge down to prove their was contact or watching it from 4 different angles. its crazy. 

If the ref needs to look at a screen then its not obvious.

VAR,imo,  is the result of pundits using the old " i've seen them given for less" line, just because wrong decisions have been given, it doesnt make the next one  right. 

i think we'd all agree that we need better refs and it doesnt matter how much tech you introduce we'll still have that problem.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Plenty of times, the people in charge of our game have stated its only to be used for " clear and obvious" situations. The problem is more often than not offsides and contact in the box arent clear and obvious. You've got sky slowing every challenge down to prove their was contact or watching it from 4 different angles. its crazy.

If the ref needs to look at a screen then its not obvious.

VAR,imo,  is the result of pundits using the old " i've seen them given for less" line, just because wrong decisions have been given, it doesnt make the next one  right.

*i think we'd all agree that we need better refs* and it doesnt matter how much tech you introduce we'll still have that problem.
		
Click to expand...

As much as we do, more honest players would be a help but since football became a business any chance of that has disappeared.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm not talking about the playing out that went awry, I was talking about the apparent inability to give it a decent hoof upfield to clear their lines.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I covered the physical attributes bit but crack on.

Still no positive comments about the good football that was played just the negatives in comparison to the mens game?

Thanks again for proving my point 

I really am out this time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Plenty of times, the people in charge of our game have stated its only to be used for " clear and obvious" situations. *The problem is more often than not offsides and contact in the box arent clear and obvious. You've got sky slowing every challenge down to prove their was contact or watching it from 4 different angles. its crazy.*

If the ref needs to look at a screen then its not obvious.

VAR,imo,  is the result of pundits using the old " i've seen them given for less" line, just because wrong decisions have been given, it doesnt make the next one  right.

i think we'd all agree that we need better refs and it doesnt matter how much tech you introduce we'll still have that problem.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Plenty of times, the people in charge of our game have stated its only to be used for " clear and obvious" situations. The problem is more often than not offsides and contact in the box arent clear and obvious. You've got sky slowing every challenge down to prove their was contact or watching it from 4 different angles. its crazy.

If the ref needs to look at a screen then its not obvious.

VAR,imo,  is the result of pundits using the old " i've seen them given for less" line, just because wrong decisions have been given, it doesnt make the next one  right.

i think we'd all agree that we need better refs and it doesnt matter how much tech you introduce we'll still have that problem.
		
Click to expand...

I despise everything about VAR tbh

It is wholly in place to satisfy the armchair supporter with their Sky/BT subscriptions IMO.

Sadly the organising bodies are so controlled by them it will never be rolled back and the game is stuck with it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As much as we do, *more honest players would be a help* but since football became a business any chance of that has disappeared.
		
Click to expand...

We'd have to get rid of those dirty foreigners first ðŸ˜‰

Again, you've got Andy Gray and co to thank  for suggesting players should "go down and ask the ref a  question". He started most of that mid nineties.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			I enjoyed watching the game tbh, England were pretty poor in all areas unfortunately for them. 

Re the comments about slow/poor technique etc, in relation to what?  Mens football?  What do you expect?  Tennis and other sports are exactly the same.

I haven't watched that much but my daughter has and is absolutely hooked, now started playing football whereas previously had no interest in it.

Attracting middle aged men from a golf forum isn't really the point or aim of the governing bodies, I've been impressed with the coverage from the BBC and also the size of the crowds in France show it is growing as a sport.  I'd sooner applaud that than piss on their chips tbh.
		
Click to expand...


I hadn't seen all of your posts when I made mine, but my honest opinion is that I'm being offered a product to watch which is of a considerably lower standard to that which I normally watch, therefore I struggle to get excited about it.  Great that it's given your daughter and interest but it's not for me.

You choose to view that as peeing on somebody's chips, I look at it as giving an honest opinion on what was on offer.   I don't wish them any ill, it just doesn't excite me.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2019)

As someone with a 12 year old daughter that started playing the game this season just past and plays either centre back of defensive midfield, we've tried to watch as much of the World Cup as possible. Have to say tonight performance was absolutely nothing short of a terrible advert for women's football. The pace of play from England was slow, barely string passes together, the defence was shocking especially the positioning of players for the goals. The penalty was barely a back pass let line an attempt on goal. 

After the game my daughter actually picked out how poor it was where we were lacking and said she does defensive drills to point where at 12 years old she knows at all times where she should be so why can't the England players get basics right. I literally couldn't answer other than perhaps the occasion was to big. 

They've done well to get this far tbh but tonight the difference in class showed why the US have for sometime been the best in the women's game. But as bad an advert as it was, it's made my daughter want to play even more knowing that there are now opportunities for girls like her to go on the big stage such as this, so hopefully it continues to grow the game for budding players like my little lass.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			As someone with a 12 year old daughter that started playing the game this season just past and plays either centre back of defensive midfield, we've tried to watch as much of the World Cup as possible. Have to say tonight performance was absolutely nothing short of a terrible advert for women's football. The pace of play from England was slow, barely string passes together, the defence was shocking especially the positioning of players for the goals. The penalty was barely a back pass let line an attempt on goal.

After the game my daughter actually picked out how poor it was where we were lacking and said she does defensive drills to point where at 12 years old she knows at all times where she should be so why can't the England players get basics right. I literally couldn't answer other than perhaps the occasion was to big.

They've done well to get this far tbh but tonight the difference in class showed why the US have for sometime been the best in the women's game. But as bad an advert as it was, it's made my daughter want to play even more knowing that there are now opportunities for girls like her to go on the big stage such as this, so hopefully it continues to grow the game for budding players like my little lass.
		
Click to expand...

Think we need to cut them some slack.
I can remember the menâ€™s England team serving up some very poor performances.
Also the heat must have affected all teams .
The USA were not that good either tonight


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Think we need to cut them some slack.
I can remember the menâ€™s England team serving up some very poor performances.
Also the heat must have affected all teams .
The USA were not that good either tonight
		
Click to expand...

I agree that's why when asked I said it was perhaps the situation. 

I don't rate the men's team tbh, been a long time since I've enjoyed watching England men's team play football. I don't bother watching the friendlies or qualifying games anymore as we often seem uninventive and lacking in quality. We did well last year but that was more through getting a good side of the draw and once we played a decent team got outclassed and lost. 

The women's team on the other hand for most of this tournament have played some good football up until tonight. It was not a great game for either side but the US showed their class when it was needed but that comes with experience of big tournament games which they have. 

Overall this has served as a good platform for the ladies team has got them more coverage which is only a good thing and helps girls like my daughter build there interest, it doesn't matter what any of us men think of it I don't compare it to the men's game just like I don't the ladies golf. This game and others will grow the more girls get involved and the more exposure the better.

So far this year I've a 12 year daughter start football thanks to increased coverage of the game on TV, a 5 year old daughter with a real passion and eye for golf thanks to seeing the mixed events on TV showing her girls and boys can play together. My 7 year old has taken to gymnastics like a duck to water thanks to seeing coverage on TV. My boys already did sports but now the girls are seeing more it's a real positive so long may it Continue on all sports. Tell you what though having 6 kids doing different sports is starting to feel expensive ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Even my Mrs said she's hot. Who am I to disagree ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Jesus H Christ....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2019)

Up until last night, and bar a couple of instances, I would have said the womenâ€™s game had been devoid of the diving and acting so prevalent in the menâ€™s game. Last nights game  I feel is the start of the change that sees the women follow the men. The USA were abysmal with their diving and throwing themselves to the ground, and I fear that game will be the start of the very slippery slope.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2019)

Womenâ€™s Football will face the same issues as sports like Hockey 

During 2012 Olympics the hockey games where all sold out quicker than most of other sports - it was superb , the sport attracted new players but it dwindled down when out of the tv limelight 

In 2016 over 10 mil UK viewers watched the Women win the biggest Hockey Comp there is at the Olympics - again people started to play the game but then dwindled again due to lack of exposure - the international pro league is on Bt Sport but only hockey fans will watch it same with the crowds at the games but because the top domestic leagues go no coverage at all , the players arenâ€™t fully professional then itâ€™s just not going to grab people , the same with Womenâ€™s Football - interest will be high whilst tournament on , once it goes it just goes away because the league coverage is prob hidden away somewhere and itâ€™s certainly not something ITV , BBC or Sky are going to put on their main channels


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

It's nothing to do with TV coverage for me, it could be on every channel all day long and I'd still turn over, it's the slow speed and poor quality that makes it unwatchable in my case.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Womenâ€™s Football will face the same issues as sports like Hockey

During 2012 Olympics the hockey games where all sold out quicker than most of other sports - it was superb , the sport attracted new players but it dwindled down when out of the tv limelight

In 2016 over 10 mil UK viewers watched the Women win the biggest Hockey Comp there is at the Olympics - again people started to play the game but then dwindled again due to lack of exposure - the international pro league is on Bt Sport but only hockey fans will watch it same with the crowds at the games but because the top domestic leagues go no coverage at all , the players arenâ€™t fully professional then itâ€™s just not going to grab people , the same with Womenâ€™s Football - interest will be high whilst tournament on , once it goes it just goes away because the league coverage is prob hidden away somewhere and itâ€™s certainly not something ITV , BBC or Sky are going to put on their main channels
		
Click to expand...

No it won't and to be honest a poor argument. Football is a massive sport in places like the US where female participation at college level by women now outstrips that by men. Add in places like Sweden and most of Europe where the game is growing and wait for the Asian market to catch up like the Chinese mens league now. Hockey is a minority. There is already coverage in the UK for the womens PL and cup and the BBC will continue to push their coverage of England so it is already getting an audience. 

Off the back of the England journey to the semi-final and the publicity in the press, on TV (BBC at prime time) and especially social media with a host of sporting starts and celebrities endorsing the Lionesses then it can only help attract youngsters to the game. The biggest issues will be a lack of suitable clubs for them to join, decent coaching and access to training and playing facilities and that is then down to the FA to help pump all this money aimed at grassroots into helping the womens game as well as the mens


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2019)

Setting all the whys and wherefors to one side...

I remain proud of what the Lionesses achieved...
Came pretty damn close to dumping the arrogant yanks onto their collective rear ends...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No it won't and to be honest a poor argument. Football is a massive sport in places like the US where female participation at college level by women now outstrips that by men. Add in places like Sweden and most of Europe where the game is growing and wait for the Asian market to catch up like the Chinese mens league now. Hockey is a minority. There is already coverage in the UK for the womens PL and cup and the BBC will continue to push their coverage of England so it is already getting an audience. 

Off the back of the England journey to the semi-final and the publicity in the press, on TV (BBC at prime time) and especially social media with a host of sporting starts and celebrities endorsing the Lionesses then it can only help attract youngsters to the game. The biggest issues will be a lack of suitable clubs for them to join, decent coaching and access to training and playing facilities and that is then down to the FA to help pump all this money aimed at grassroots into helping the womens game as well as the mens
		
Click to expand...

The BBC only televise it because they have little budget available for sport and are incapable of competing for mens football. If yesterday's match is the best that our country has to offer I, for one, would never watch the league and cup matches that they would show. I absolutely wanted England to win but the standard was pretty dire and i cant see too many supporters either switching from watching mens football or adding it to their normal sport viewing. 

Having said that I'm all for women playing the game at whatever level they aspire to, I loved football and would still play now if I only could


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2019)

chrisd said:



			The BBC only televise it because they have little budget available for sport and are incapable of competing for mens football. If yesterday's match is the best that our country has to offer I, for one, would never watch the league and cup matches that they would show. I absolutely wanted England to win but the standard was pretty dire and i cant see too many supporters either switching from watching mens football or adding it to their normal sport viewing.

Having said that I'm all for women playing the game at whatever level they aspire to, I loved football and would still play now if I only could
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree that the standard on show last night was poor and there is a long way to go technically in the female game. I will suggest that perhaps the pressure told a little and was partially to blame. The mens side looked equally inept technically in their Nations Cup semi final!

The TV presentation on offer by the BBC was poor but there again I feel their TV presentation in most sporting events is poor even the little mens footie they get to show. I don't think there is any chance or even any real intention of trying to entice supporters away from the mens game but more a case of trying to let youngsters especially the girls find something they can latch onto for themselves and enjoy.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 3, 2019)

We will see how well they are doing in ladies football when they play on Saturday. If they are as good as they think they should win.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

I quite enjoy watching women's football, in the sense that I enjoy watching pretty much any football. I don't try and hold it up against the men's game, because it's just different. In the men's game everyone at the top level has good technical ability, so extremely physical players with power and pace tend to stand out. In the women's game, there are not many who blow the others away with physical attributes, but in fact those with high technique are the ones who stand out as it's less common. That doesn't lessen the enjoyment for me, when I was injured a year ago I used to go and watch my Sunday team and still enjoy that. It's just football.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I agree that's why when asked I said it was perhaps the situation.

I don't rate the men's team tbh, been a long time since I've enjoyed watching England men's team play football. I don't bother watching the friendlies or qualifying games anymore as we often seem uninventive and lacking in quality. We did well last year but that was more through getting a good side of the draw and once we played a decent team got outclassed and lost.

The women's team on the other hand for most of this tournament have played some good football up until tonight. It was not a great game for either side but the US showed their class when it was needed but that comes with experience of big tournament games which they have.

Overall this has served as a good platform for the ladies team has got them more coverage which is only a good thing and helps girls like my daughter build there interest, it doesn't matter what any of us men think of it I don't compare it to the men's game just like I don't the ladies golf. This game and others will grow the more girls get involved and the more exposure the better.

So far this year I've a 12 year daughter start football thanks to increased coverage of the game on TV, a 5 year old daughter with a real passion and eye for golf thanks to seeing the mixed events on TV showing her girls and boys can play together. My 7 year old has taken to gymnastics like a duck to water thanks to seeing coverage on TV. My boys already did sports but now the girls are seeing more it's a real positive so long may it Continue on all sports. Tell you what though having 6 kids doing different sports is starting to feel expensive ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with all that !
You need to fit golf in there somewhere!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Good luck with all that !
You need to fit golf in there somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Thank god for Sundays they don't have sport son then and Summer evenings means I get a bit of time to myself ðŸ˜‚

Worst one is my youngest boy, he does the bambino Go Karting circuit he's bloody good to if I say so myself at 8 year's old he is now competing in the under 15s has he had won to high a percentage of his races and lap times in the bambino carts put him up a level 2 years early. But it's bloody expensive and lots of travel especially as he is small have to have adaptation on some karts they use. But the boy is lightening fast and aggressive with it, which is ironic as off the track he's so relaxed and chilled as well as being overly shy it's a complete contrast. But that's what's good about sport brings out the best in him


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thank god for Sundays they don't have sport son then and Summer evenings means I get a bit of time to myself ðŸ˜‚

Worst one is my youngest boy, he does the bambino Go Karting circuit he's bloody good to if I say so myself at 8 year's old he is now competing in the under 15s has he had won to high a percentage of his races and lap times in the bambino carts put him up a level 2 years early. But it's bloody expensive and lots of travel especially as he is small have to have adaptation on some karts they use. But the boy is lightening fast and aggressive with it, which is ironic as off the track he's so relaxed and chilled as well as being overly shy it's a complete contrast. But that's what's good about sport brings out the best in him
		
Click to expand...

We were talking about this in the club yesterday .( Diego Costa)
My brother was as mild mannered as they come, but he changed into a lunatic as soon as he put his footy boots on.
If your going to be good at something you need a ruthless streak.
Itâ€™s something I have thought lots of English footballers lack
Hope he does well maybe you have a next F1 driver thatâ€™s not a bad life .


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			We were talking about this in the club yesterday .( Diego Costa)
My brother was as mild mannered as they come, but he changed into a lunatic as soon as he put his footy boots on.
If your going to be good at something you need a ruthless streak.
Itâ€™s something I have thought lots of English footballers lack
Hope he does well maybe you have a next F1 driver thatâ€™s not a bad life .
		
Click to expand...

I'd completely agree with you on that, my little lad literally won't even tell you he doesn't like certain foods incase he upsets someone, he so timid. But he puts the helmet on and gets in the Kart and something switches in him he takes aggressive lines, pushes people and never let's up, gets out the kart and shy kid returns.

I think it's something that is potentially within us but you're right the British sports stars are often lacking. If he gets that far it'll be amazing if he chooses not to that's fsir enough as he is happy.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2019)

I was actually surprised to see a couple of headed goals in the game yesterday.  Good headers too.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I quite enjoy watching women's football, in the sense that I enjoy watching pretty much any football. I don't try and hold it up against the men's game, because it's just different. In the men's game everyone at the top level has good technical ability, so extremely physical players with power and pace tend to stand out. In the women's game, there are not many who blow the others away with physical attributes, but in fact those with high technique are the ones who stand out as it's less common. That doesn't lessen the enjoyment for me, when I was injured a year ago I used to go and watch my Sunday team and still enjoy that. It's just football.
		
Click to expand...


The above for me..ðŸ‘

I enjoyed it last night, then again I just enjoy watching football at all levels. For me most games are enjoyable to watch if the teams are evenly matched. Many a time Iâ€™d pull over and watch a Sunday league game for 15-20 mins.

Shame about last night, I thought the girls did well, surprised at how much fitter and stronger the USA appeared.
Surely fitness should not be an issue going into a World Cup, Iâ€™d imagine if the menâ€™s team got out muscled and overrun like that serious questions would be asked.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Up until last night, and bar a couple of instances, I would have said the womenâ€™s game had been devoid of the diving and acting so prevalent in the menâ€™s game. Last nights game  I feel is the start of the change that sees the women follow the men. The USA were abysmal with their diving and throwing themselves to the ground, and I fear that game will be the start of the very slippery slope.
		
Click to expand...

Only saw a bit of the game while channel surfing, but the bit I did see was a USA player throwing herself to the ground, tis quite poor.

But on the flip side I saw some of a Norway game and one of the Norway players was fouled by the opposition keeper and could've easily gone down to try and get a penalty but she stayed up and put a good cross in, so not all players/teams were like the USA team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Only saw a bit of the game while channel surfing, but the bit I did see was a USA player throwing herself to the ground, tis quite poor.

But on the flip side I saw some of a Norway game and one of the Norway players was fouled by the opposition keeper and could've easily gone down to try and get a penalty but she stayed up and put a good cross in, so not all players/teams were like the USA team.
		
Click to expand...

In the US you are taught that you can do anything.
Here you get a medal for taking part.
Fitness shouldnâ€™t be a reason at that level but mentality is.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 3, 2019)

Thought the commentary team were a tad over complimentary about anything and everything last night..
A player doing the kicking themselves on the ankle trick before going down..should not be deemed intelligent play


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Only saw a bit of the game while channel surfing, but the bit I did see was a USA player throwing herself to the ground, tis quite poor.

But on the flip side I saw some of a Norway game and one of the Norway players was fouled by the opposition keeper and could've easily gone down to try and get a penalty but she stayed up and put a good cross in, so not all players/teams were like the USA team.
		
Click to expand...

TBH the US team were the only team I saw throwing themselves done and diving. The Argentinians could put a tasty tackle in, and the Italians did put a few take you down because youre past me ones, oh and Cameroon....
But once this world cup is over, many teams will see how the US have done, and if they win, decide they need to match them in the conning the ref stakes. As I said, up till now the ladies game has been mainly honest, but I think the US teams actions will start to change that and follow them and the mens game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			TBH the US team were the only team I saw throwing themselves done and diving. The Argentinians could put a tasty tackle in, and the Italians did put a few take you down because youre past me ones, oh and Cameroon....
But once this world cup is over, many teams will see how the US have done, and if they win, decide they need to match them in the conning the ref stakes. As I said, up till now the ladies game has been mainly honest, but I think the US teams actions will start to change that and follow them and the mens game.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what you get with professional sport, unprofessional cheating.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2019)

I rather enjoyed it and at times found myself just about forgetting that this was women's football I was watching and also forgetting my prejudices - so if there was a rubbish pass then I didn't think '_what a rubbish pass - well what do you expect from the women's game_' - rather I thought _'what a rubbish pass'_

And for me that's indicating a significant change in attitude towards the women's game - that suggests that there was enough that really impressed me.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2019)

Much of what I saw seemed pretty high quality - plenty of skill; running; nutmegs etc.

However, the 'standard' of goalkeeping seemed pretty poor. Perhaps it was lack of 'proper' defence, but it was rather surprising how many 'average' shots resulted in goals. There were some absolutely fabulous goals thoughj. I guess it simply highlights the real gap between Men's and Women's games and the enormous difference in athleticism for the likes of Goalies - that isn't so obvious on a 1-on-1 attack/defence situation.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I rather enjoyed it and at times found myself just about forgetting that this was women's football I was watching and also forgetting my prejudices - so if there was a rubbish pass then I didn't think '_what a rubbish pass - well what do you expect from the women's game_' - rather I thought _'what a rubbish pass'_

And for me that's indicating a significant change in attitude towards the women's game - that suggests that there was enough that really impressed me.
		
Click to expand...

It is a shame the commentary team can't follow suit. Jonathan Pearce just constantly makes excuses for poor play, instead of slating them like he would the men.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2019)

Jonathan Pearce has me off to the Random Irritations thread!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Jonathan Pearce has me off to the Random Irritations thread!
		
Click to expand...

Utterly painful commentator ðŸ˜¡


----------



## User20204 (Jul 3, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			However, the 'standard' of goalkeeping seemed pretty poor.
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned that ten pages back, it's honking though I would say it's improved as the poorer teams have been knocked out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2019)

Far more cagey game last night and to be honest either side could have gone through but I can't see anything other than a US win by several clear goals. What I do see though going forward is not so much a change in cheating in the ladies game on the back of the US histrionics but a look at their coaching and fitness levels and more countries adopting similar models to try and compete. Technically they weren't that far ahead of England but tactically and physically they were and this is where we need to adapt.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2019)

I was talking with my son about where does womens football go now. I haven't watched the world cup other than the odd clip on the news and I did see the semi final just because England were in it. I wont follow that up, it didn't do it for me. However there will be people who will want to follow the game now, young girls in particular I suspect. How does the womens game compete though? It is not going to knock the mens game off its pedestal so how does it get a foothold and start to grow? My thought was for it to follow rugby league and become a summer game. They would not then be competing for supporters with the mens game. 

Equally, you may thing it just needs to carry on and it will grow on its own. Personally, I tend to agree with a comment by LP earlier. It has had an Olympic style spike and viewing will drop off again come September.

What other suggestions do people have?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was talking with my son about where does womens football go now. I haven't watched the world cup other than the odd clip on the news and I did see the semi final just because England were in it. I wont follow that up, it didn't do it for me. However there will be people who will want to follow the game now, young girls in particular I suspect. How does the womens game compete though? It is not going to knock the mens game off its pedestal so how does it get a foothold and start to grow? My thought was for it to follow rugby league and become a summer game. They would not then be competing for supporters with the mens game.

Equally, you may thing it just needs to carry on and it will grow on its own. Personally, I tend to agree with a comment by LP earlier. It has had an Olympic style spike and viewing will drop off again come September.

What other suggestions do people have?
		
Click to expand...

I think it will grow the ladies game the back of the WC especially after the England showing. The biggest issues I see as I've said before is a lack of access to teams for girls especially in more rural places and more importantly access to qualified coaching. Add on access to pitches as well and it imperative the FA put their money where their mouth is with all these initiatives to get more women into the game at grassroots level and put the structure and funding into place. I think TV has a part to play and while the WSL is shown live on BT sport, and the BBC goes into its usual overdrive whenever England are playing, the whole thing needs more screen time and more promotion via TV, social medial and the press. I would like to see Sky get behind the ladies game in the way it does with the mens version and dedicate programme time (they already do a Sportswomen programme so clearly some progress in promoting female sport participation) to the ladies game

I think ladies football is heading to a very interesting crossroads in the next decade or so. Given the success of the England team, we need to develop the next generation to continue to see them compete at the highest level and do well at Euros and WC's. As long as the national side is doing well and the club sides like Chelsea and Man City are mixing it in Europe with the best they have, we'll attract good quality players to come over and that can only hope grow our own players. That of course then needs to feed down into the WSL and pyramid leagues below. If (and hopefully not) the national side slumps, there will be a lack of interest in TV and on social media and the game has a chance to stall and simply revert back to something of a side-show which is where it was perhaps a decade or so ago which is why the FA have to get it right from the bottom up.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was talking with my son about where does womens football go now. I haven't watched the world cup other than the odd clip on the news and I did see the semi final just because England were in it. I wont follow that up, it didn't do it for me. However there will be people who will want to follow the game now, young girls in particular I suspect. How does the womens game compete though? It is not going to knock the mens game off its pedestal so how does it get a foothold and start to grow? My thought was for it to follow rugby league and become a summer game. They would not then be competing for supporters with the mens game.

Equally, you may thing it just needs to carry on and it will grow on its own. Personally, I tend to agree with a comment by LP earlier. It has had an Olympic style spike and viewing will drop off again come September.

What other suggestions do people have?
		
Click to expand...

I think that the most important legacy (at least over the next few years) will be to increase girls participation in sport. Imho, this is far more important than trying to make the top level a commercial proposition. Anything that makes it more socially 'normal' for young people to run about is a good thing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2019)

pendodave said:



			I think that the most important legacy (at least over the next few years) will be to increase girls participation in sport. Imho, this is far more important than trying to make the top level a commercial proposition. Anything that makes it more socially 'normal' for young people to run about is a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

How about peer pressure? How many young girls who are good at something stop doing it because of the negative peer pressure others may give them?


----------



## pendodave (Jul 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			How about peer pressure? How many young girls who are good at something stop doing it because of the negative peer pressure others may give them?
		
Click to expand...

This is one of the things I meant when talking about 'socially normal'. Anything that shines a positive light on women's sport helps to shift the narrative at all levels, including the kids themselves.
Nothing is a given though, girls' lives seem to be tremendously complicated things...


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Far more cagey game last night and to be honest either side could have gone through but I can't see anything other than a US win by several clear goals. What I do see though going forward is not so much a change in cheating in the ladies game on the back of the US histrionics but a look at their coaching and fitness levels and more countries adopting similar models to try and compete. Technically they weren't that far ahead of England but tactically and *physically* they were and this is where we need to adapt.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched much of this at all, but if you're saying we're behind the USA "physically" that is nothing short of disgraceful. We have a fully professional womens league and therefore we should be at least physically able to match ANY other womens team. If we cannot then the team that is responsible for this side of things should be sack with immediate effect. Tactically we will be behind as PN is NOT a fully fledged manager.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			I haven't watched much of this at all, but if you're saying we're behind the USA "physically" that is nothing short of disgraceful. We have a fully professional womens league and therefore we should be at least physically able to match ANY other womens team. If we cannot then the team that is responsible for this side of things should be sack with immediate effect. Tactically we will be behind as PN is NOT a fully fledged manager.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't know how P-Nev got the job, other than he's a well known face and they wanted to raise the profile of women's football a bit. That is the only reason I can think of. He has absolutely no credentials as a manager, and as a bloke he's just a bit of a drip.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2019)

I'll defend Neville here. The team got to the semi finals. I didn't watch any of their games up until then so I can't comment on how they played. In the semi final, I did watch that, they kept their shape, tried to play a style of football that was decent, made chances but were not good enough to take them, or keep the USA out. The goals let in were about poor defending, individual errors. You could see him going nuts in the last 15 minutes trying to push the team up the pitch but they simply didn't follow his instructions.

He spoke well at press conferences, seemed to add another level of professionalism to the set up and undoubtedly raised the profile of the team. I can see him moving on to a league team shortly, perhaps not PL but one of the better Championship teams once they ditch a manager early season. Derby have an opening, would not be the worst option for them.

A mildly amusing story for you. After they lost the semi they were out on the pitch in a huddle. Neville was in the middle of the huddle giving his speech. My wife asked why isn't he doing that in the dressing room. Errrrmmmmmm, he can't. Why not, Errmmmmm they will want to get showered and changed. But.............ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A mildly amusing story for you. After they lost the semi they were out on the pitch in a huddle. Neville was in the middle of the huddle giving his speech. My wife asked why isn't he doing that in the dressing room. Errrrmmmmmm, he can't. Why not, Errmmmmm they will want to get showered and changed. But.............ahhhhhhhh 

Click to expand...

They could go in there and sit about while he does his speech and then he leaves the room though, no? Seems better than doing it out in public.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They could go in there and sit about while he does his speech and then he leaves the room though, no? Seems better than doing it out in public.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he does that most of the time. It happened to be mid 30Â°C though and he probably told them to look around to see what they had achieved so I understood why he did it. It was not a berating speech, he was not telling them off.

 It was also the look on my wifes face when she realised there were times he could not go in, it tickled me when the penny dropped as to why.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			I haven't watched much of this at all, but if you're saying we're behind the USA "physically" that is nothing short of disgraceful. We have a fully professional womens league and therefore we should be at least physically able to match ANY other womens team. If we cannot then the team that is responsible for this side of things should be sack with immediate effect. Tactically we will be behind as PN is NOT a fully fledged manager.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry CF, but we aren't as physically up with the US team. Yes, they are professionals, but just as Liverpool or City mens teams are professionals, can every other professional footy team keep up with them?
The US team have majored on strongest and fastest, and for now they have the edge but in time the rest of Europe and us will equal them for the physicality but exceed them in skill levels. Then you will see a different name on the cup.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			I haven't watched much of this at all, but if you're saying we're behind the USA "physically" that is nothing short of disgraceful. We have a fully professional womens league and therefore we should be at least physically able to match ANY other womens team. If we cannot then the team that is responsible for this side of things should be sack with immediate effect. Tactically we will be behind as PN is NOT a fully fledged manager.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but why should we? Havenâ€™t the Americans been building womenâ€™s football (soccer for them ofc) a lot longer and itâ€™s bigger over there.. so they have access to bigger and better facilities.

Over here is the reverse with the menâ€™s. For years we had better and stronger leagues than theirs so our national team was more physical and better. Still donâ€™t see many really stand out Americans but the league over there is growing. 

Just because we have a league doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s anywhere near the standard of theirs.

Professional or not itâ€™s not disgraceful that their not as physical as the yanks


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I agree that's why when asked I said it was perhaps the situation.

I don't rate the men's team tbh, been a long time since I've enjoyed watching England men's team play football. I don't bother watching the friendlies or qualifying games anymore as we often seem uninventive and lacking in quality. We did well last year but that was more through getting a good side of the draw and once we played a decent team got outclassed and lost.

The women's team on the other hand for most of this tournament have played some good football up until tonight. It was not a great game for either side but the US showed their class when it was needed but that comes with experience of big tournament games which they have.

Overall this has served as a good platform for the ladies team has got them more coverage which is only a good thing and helps girls like my daughter build there interest, it doesn't matter what any of us men think of it I don't compare it to the men's game just like I don't the ladies golf. This game and others will grow the more girls get involved and the more exposure the better.

So far this year I've a 12 year daughter start football thanks to increased coverage of the game on TV, a 5 year old daughter with a real passion and eye for golf thanks to seeing the mixed events on TV showing her girls and boys can play together. My 7 year old has taken to gymnastics like a duck to water thanks to seeing coverage on TV. My boys already did sports but now the girls are seeing more it's a real positive so long may it Continue on all sports. Tell you what though having 6 kids doing different sports is starting to feel expensive ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I Think the England team are not getting the credit they deserve. It certainly wasn't a thrashing by the USA. The result could have gone England's way if the VAR decision allowed the goal. I don't agree with it in any way and think eventually will spoil the game as we know it. I do however agree with goal line technology. 
The Women's game cannot be compared to the men's, its never going to be as athletic. But makes up for it with their skill levels, which to be fair were pretty impressive--for Women's football. 
The goalkeepers have been really good and will get even better over time. 
As for growing the game from TV viewing etc I don't think will make too much difference to the girls that are good enough and really want to play. 
My Son in Law runs an under 13 girls team, and this is their 3rd year. Last winter on Monday evenings between 12 - 20 girls would turn up for training and of course not all of them would get a game on a Sunday. And that 's before any World Cup was shown on TV! 
No, for me the Women's game will go from strength to strength. 
As for the final, I think Holland will beat USA.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			I haven't watched much of this at all, but if you're saying we're behind the USA "physically" that is nothing short of disgraceful. We have a fully professional womens league and therefore we should be at least physically able to match ANY other womens team. If we cannot then the team that is responsible for this side of things should be sack with immediate effect. Tactically we will be behind as PN is NOT a fully fledged manager.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ Blimey - maybe actually do a touch of research, yes the Ladies Prem is professional but it is miles behind the US , they have been established for years 

As for Neville being a â€œfully fledgedâ€ manager ?! What the hell is that supposed to mean ? He has a wealth of experience as a player and then a short time as a coach in Spain and also with the U20s I think 


Orikoru said:



			I really don't know how P-Nev got the job, other than he's a well known face and they wanted to raise the profile of women's football a bit. That is the only reason I can think of. He has absolutely no credentials as a manager, and as a bloke he's just a bit of a drip.
		
Click to expand...

Phil Neville got the job because he is a fully qualified coach with a wealth of experience in the game and had done very well with the Ladies winning one established tournament and getting to the semis in the World Cup. He is certainly respect within the Womenâ€™s game and will continue to do well. He has spoke well in interviews as well. 

Blimey some utter rubbish being spouted these days


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ Blimey - maybe actually do a touch of research, yes the Ladies Prem is professional but it is miles behind the US , they have been established for years 

As for Neville being a â€œfully fledgedâ€ manager ?! What the hell is that supposed to mean ? He has a wealth of experience as a player and then a short time as a coach in Spain and also with the U20s I think 


Phil Neville got the job because he is a fully qualified coach with a wealth of experience in the game and had done very well with the Ladies winning one established tournament and getting to the semis in the World Cup. He is certainly respect within the Womenâ€™s game and will continue to do well. He has spoke well in interviews as well. 

Blimey some utter rubbish being spouted these days
		
Click to expand...

So your answer for how he got the job is that he's done very well since getting the job? How does that work? Is he a time traveller? 

His coaching career includes assisting Moyes at Man Utd (total disaster), coaching at Valencia (total disaster), and being a terrible pundit on the BBC. Hardly great credentials for a potential manager.

Getting us to the semis is decent, but Mark Sampson did that as well at the previous world cup so hardly unprecedented. The truth is we have a decent team for women's football so expectations can be slightly higher than for the men's team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So your answer for how he got the job is that he's done very well since getting the job? How does that work? Is he a time traveller?

His coaching career includes assisting Moyes at Man Utd (total disaster), coaching at Valencia (total disaster), and being a terrible pundit on the BBC. Hardly great credentials for a potential manager.

Getting us to the semis is decent, but Mark Sampson did that as well at the previous world cup so hardly unprecedented. The truth is we have a decent team for women's football so expectations can be slightly higher than for the men's team.
		
Click to expand...

Neville started coaching in 2012 with the England under 21s , and carried on coaching for 6 years. Iâ€™m not sure how his â€œcoachingâ€ can be classed as â€œtotal disasterâ€ ? Unless you can point to his coaching as opposed to the choices made by the manager. Believe Everton interviewed him for the managers role at one stage as well. 
Do you really think he only got the job because of who he is ? 

He has proven to be a successful choice has he not ? 

He didnâ€™t just leap into the job with zero experience did he ? 

Seems a bit foolish to be questioning an appointment 18 months after it was made and in that period they have won one tournament and got to the semi of another


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			.
Do you really think he only got the job because of who he is ?
		
Click to expand...

Err yeah, sorry I thought I said that already. 

He had zero management experience. Managing and coaching are not the same. He's done fine I suppose.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Err yeah, sorry I thought I said that already. 

He had zero management experience. Managing and coaching are not the same. He's done fine I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of people have gone into management without experience at top level management or indeed any management and done well - and would say Neville working as a coach under a number of managers gave him experience as well as playing for one of the best ever. And managing an International team is slightly different - some players have jumped straight into it without any coaching experience at all

Neville got the job because he was interviewed and they decided he was the best choice for the job - irrelevant of â€œwhoâ€ he was - quite disrespectful to suggest otherwise


----------



## User20204 (Jul 4, 2019)

I have no opinion on how he has done in the job but he does carry himself off very well when interviewed and it seems, to my uneducated eye, the players really play for him and listen to him so he clearly has their respect.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 5, 2019)

I can't recall, but when it came to getting the job. Who were his rivals?

At the end of the day, he will have more experience than anyone who was prevoulsy only ever involved in the women's game, during his coaching he will aslo have had access to better resources than anyone outside a PL club. Quite strong arguments to give him a chance imo. Re him only have coached before, at intl being a good coach is the most important thing. Most other aspects that you'd maybe expect a manger to sort at club level will be done by the fa. It isn't like he needs to identify transfer targets is it?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2019)

Let's see if he stays for the duration or jumps ship for another job. Hopefully not the latter as he looks to have brought them closer together after the Sampson debacle.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 5, 2019)

I never liked donkey2, let alone donkey1, but I give him his due he seems to have done a good job with the England ladies even if I didnt agree with him bigging up the US team in his interviews before the match.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2019)

In the US female football participation at college is now at a higher level than mens participation. The game is massive over there and the national side are reaping the benefits of having the best and longest established set up and superb grass root development. We will get closer to them but it will take another decade or so.

As for Neville, he seemed thrust into the role after Sampson left under a cloud. He has hardly had extensive managerial experience and has usually acted as a coach under others https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Neville#Management_career 

I think he has done a reasonable job and matched Sampson's feat of a semi-final appearance and to be honest had we had the Dutch or Sweden in the semi I think based on what I saw we'd have beaten either


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

#PhilNevilleOut


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2019)

Cone on girls!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

What is the commentator talking about. If a ball hits you at that speed of course you feel it. 

Really hoping White doesn't score. If she is level top scorer after tomorrow that's great, but imo goals scored in a pointless game shouldn't count.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			#PhilNevilleOut
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			What is the commentator talking about. If a ball hits you at that speed of course you feel it.
Really hoping White doesn't score. If she is level top scorer after tomorrow that's great, but imo goals scored in a pointless game shouldn't count.
		
Click to expand...


You're obviously not enjoying this one little bit.
Switch over, more channels are available!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			You're obviously not enjoying this one little bit.
Switch over, more channels are available!
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t form an opinion if I donâ€™t watch it.....


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

You'd formed three opinions after little over half an hour.
Neville has to go, White shouldn't score and the game is pointless!
Switch over at that point to save yourself more pain.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			You'd formed three opinions after little over half an hour.
Neville has to go, White shouldn't score and the game is pointless!
Switch over at that point to save yourself more pain.
		
Click to expand...

The Neville comment was a joke, and my thoughts on the play offs were made long before this game so watching it or not made no difference. 

If Iâ€™d called Neville a hero and complained it was ruled out, would you have suggested I donâ€™t watch it?


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The Neville comment was a joke, and my thoughts on the play offs were made long before this game so watching it or not made no difference.

*If Iâ€™d called Neville a hero and complained it was ruled out, would you have suggested I donâ€™t watch it?*

Click to expand...

Not at all, I was just curious ................... nothing more, nothing less.
No offence meant, apologies if any was taken.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not at all, I was just curious ................... nothing more, nothing less.
No offence meant, apologies if any was taken.
		
Click to expand...

None taken.
I've enjoyed the world cup. My issues with today weren't with the women's game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2019)

So in actual fact, in coming 4th Neville has done worse than his predecessor Mark Sampson, who for all intents and purposes is a nobody in the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So in actual fact, in coming 4th Neville has done worse than his predecessor Mark Sampson, who for all intents and purposes is a nobody in the *game.*

Click to expand...


Which game is that ? Because he clearly wasnâ€™t a â€œnobodyâ€ in the Womenâ€™s game even before taking over the England job


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which game is that ? Because he clearly wasnâ€™t a â€œnobodyâ€ in the Womenâ€™s game even before taking over the England job
		
Click to expand...

If you're going down that route, then Phil Neville was absolutely a nobody in the women's game when he got the job wasn't he?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If you're going down that route, then Phil Neville was absolutely a nobody in the women's game when he got the job wasn't he? 

Click to expand...

Phil Neville held no role within the Womenâ€™s Game when he got the job 

Mark Sampson was a manager in the Womenâ€™s Premier League for 4 years before he got the National Job

Do you actually do any sort of research before blurting out statements ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Phil Neville held no role within the Womenâ€™s Game when he got the job

Mark Sampson was a manager in the Womenâ€™s Premier League for 4 years before he got the National Job

Do you actually do any sort of research before blurting out statements ?
		
Click to expand...

I see your reading comprehension is lacking as usual. I assume you read my previous post as being sarcasm, when it actually wasn't, so maybe read it literally and try again.

I must say it is odd to see you passionately defending former Man Utd and Everton player Phil Neville. Is this a bid at shedding your reputation for bias, or do you just have an affinity with anyone named Phil?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I see your reading comprehension is lacking as usual. I assume you read my previous post as being sarcasm, when it actually wasn't, so maybe read it literally and try again.

I must say it is odd to see you passionately defending former Man Utd and Everton player Phil Neville. Is this a bid at shedding your reputation for bias, or do you just have an affinity with anyone named Phil? 

Click to expand...


It simple 

Phil Neville was an international footballer who played under one of the best managers in the game , he coached over Europe and gained his qualifications , he was given the job and has done a good job 

Mark Sampson who you appeared to suggest is a â€œnobody in the gameâ€ was a manager for a Womenâ€™s Premier League for 4 years before getting the National Job 

Both managers did a very good job in the National and both their appointments were shown to be the right appointment to make 

You on the other just continue to just blurt out unqualified statements that could be avoided with a touch a research - but carry on , its fun ðŸ‘ , I will look forward to your attempt at a witty retort


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It simple

Phil Neville was an international footballer who played under one of the best managers in the game , he coached over Europe and gained his qualifications , he was given the job and has done a good job

Mark Sampson who you appeared to suggest is a â€œnobody in the gameâ€ was a manager for a Womenâ€™s Premier League for 4 years before getting the National Job

Both managers did a very good job in the National and both their appointments were shown to be the right appointment to make

You on the other just continue to just blurt out unqualified statements that could be avoided with a touch a research - but carry on , its fun ðŸ‘ , I will look forward to your attempt at a witty retort
		
Click to expand...

You misunderstanding what I've said is not the same as me not doing research. 

I called Sampson a relative nobody in the game (no playing career, managed an unknown Welsh side and a middling women's team). Your retort was that he is not a nobody in the women's game, so I pointed that by that logic Phil Neville _was_ a nobody in the women's game so your point was irrelevant. Having to explain it all has sort of killed the momentum a bit though I must say.

Since the World Cup has finished let's just go back to not giving a toss about the women's game like we usually do when there isn't a tournament on shall we.


----------

